# Tekkers - Going again



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Right iv been off for 10 weeks now, still feeling good, and although I know I'm probably nowhere near recovered I'm gonna go back on cycle (I had originaly planned to stay on for a year anyway, only came off due to illness) but this time I'm gonna keep my dosages low- moderate, use hcg throughout and run a power pct afterwards.

The plan is to bulk for the first 8-10 weeks then clean the diet right up and low carb it to drop some fat, not looking to get shredded as I wouldn't be able to maintain it so just want to get back to 12% or so.

The brief outline atm is looking like this..

Week 1 - 10

Test 750-800mg pw

Dbol 100mg ed

Arimidex 0.5mg eod

Week 10- till I'm happy

Test 750-800mg

Anavar 100mg ed

Hcg throughout.

Will probably use nolva alongside the dbol as adex only controls my bloat, does little for gyno.

Is it worth using priviron? I used it before but tbh I didn't really notice it amongst the coctail of other **** I was using.

Will update here with occasional pics and such.

Wish me luck.

* EDIT- ended up doing 500mg of keifei pharma sust week 1-5 with triumph labs Dbol at 100mg ed. Will edit this as the cycle goes on..*

*
So far 10lb up and bodyfat is going down.*

*
Start of cycle*



Week 5


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

good luck...how long you going to cut after the bulk, or just until you get to a certain weight your happy with?


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

In


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Love the end date "till im happy"


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Barsnack, just gonna cut till Im happy, all my recent beer intake has done wonders for the anti- 6pack look iv been working towards. Low calorie alcoholic alternatives will be appreciated


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ive done keto before, and think sticking to vodka and white was fine, didn't knock me out, just knocked the beer on the head and was fine


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2013)

count me in


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> this time I'm gonna keep my dosages low- moderate
> 
> Week 1 - 10
> 
> ...


Is that really low-moderate haha?

Have you ever even tried a lower dose of test like 300-500mg?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Poke said:


> Is that really low-moderate haha?
> 
> Have you ever even tried a lower dose of test like * 300-500mg? *


 :lol:

As much as I'm sure that's a fine dose, after my last cycle I think my nuts would laugh at me if I jabbed 300mg. They make me feel insecure enough as it is without giving then extra ammo


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Good luck mate

No need for power pct if using hcg throughout, just nolva clomid pct will be fine if you choose to do one

Thought you were cruising btw? Or have you been off all altogether for 10 weeks?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I really wanna use prop for the first 5 weeks but I suffer bad with pip so don't think I could manage eod jabs


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Good luck mate
> 
> No need for power pct if using hcg throughout, just nolva clomid pct will be fine if you choose to do one
> 
> Thought you were cruising btw? Or have you been off all altogether for 10 weeks?


Where have you been mate? Haha not seen you in ages.

I cruised for 2 weeks after coming off, then just stopped. Didn't do pct, stopped training and eating but only lost 7lb out of 30. Kinda just picking up from where I left off but I wanna do a power pct as I know I'm not fully recovered yet even though I feel good. One of my other recent threads explains in more detail.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> :lol:
> 
> As much as I'm sure that's a fine dose, after my last cycle I think my nuts would laugh at me if I jabbed 300mg. They make me feel insecure enough as it is without giving then extra ammo


300-500mg pw might give the the exact same results as 800mg pw, I mean with your body size half of it probably converts to estrogen or is wasted anyway lol, may aswell save money and yourself if you can.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Poke said:


> 300-500mg pw might give the the exact same results as 800mg pw, I mean with your body size half of it probably converts to estrogen or is wasted anyway lol, may aswell save money and yourself if you can.


Why would it be wasted? How I see it is 800mg was awesome for me for the first 15 weeks of my last cycle so not gonna drop to half te dose and risk having a **** cycle this time round. Money is absolutely no problem for me and health wise 800mg for 16 weeks or so ain't gonna be killing anybody


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm subbed to this mate. Let's get it on!!!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Where have you been mate? Haha not seen you in ages.
> 
> I cruised for 2 weeks after coming off, then just stopped. Didn't do pct, stopped training and eating but only lost 7lb out of 30. Kinda just picking up from where I left off but I wanna do a power pct as I know I'm not fully recovered yet even though I feel good. One of my other recent threads explains in more detail.


Haha just been busy living it up mate! I'm actually in Mexico right now! 2 week holiday! Back in uk on Wednesday just thought I'd see what the crack is on here while I sip a beer next to the pool! Lol

The power pct won't make much difference though if you use hcg on cycle, if anything will hinder it because the pct meds(clomid in particular) fire up your own LH, hcg will hammer LH production you see so is kind of counter productive when using hcg on cycle


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd say subbed and sub myself but I don't know how

Shocking, I know :no:


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Why would it be wasted? How I see it is 800mg was awesome for me for the first 15 weeks of my last cycle so not gonna drop to half te dose and risk having a **** cycle this time round. Money is absolutely no problem for me and health wise 800mg for 16 weeks or so ain't gonna be killing anybody


Well Im saying you may get exactly the same resaults of 500mg pw instead of 800 as the rest could be wasted, so if you dont know without experimenting, its a waste dont you think?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Poke said:


> Well Im saying you may get exactly the same resaults of 500mg pw instead of 800 as the rest could be wasted, so if you dont know without experimenting, its a waste dont you think?


Arguing yet again because people don't want to think the same as u!

Let it go


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Arguing yet again because people don't want to think the same as u!
> 
> Let it go


I was just asking a question actually mate


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Poke said:


> I was just asking a question actually mate


Lol ok mate


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol ok mate


No prob


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Right iv been off for 10 weeks now, still feeling good, and although I know I'm probably nowhere near recovered I'm gonna go back on cycle (I had originaly planned to stay on for a year anyway, only came off due to illness) but this time I'm gonna keep my dosages low- moderate, use hcg throughout and run a power pct afterwards.
> 
> The plan is to bulk for the first 8-10 weeks then clean the diet right up and low carb it to drop some fat, not looking to get shredded as I wouldn't be able to maintain it so just want to get back to 12% or so.
> 
> ...


Why the lengthy Dbol dose?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Smoog said:


> Why the lengthy Dbol dose?


Iv ran it on 4 occasions,

20mg ed - okish

50mg ed - good

80mg ed - awesome

100mg ed - epic



And I get no worse sides from 100mg than I do 20mg


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Iv ran it on 4 occasions,
> 
> 20mg ed - okish
> 
> ...


lol can you elaborate on okish good awesome epic. I'd love to do high dosages, but unfortunately they play hell on my gut and cramp me up bad.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2013)

as hotdog said, if you are running HCG thruout run straight from your washout period into your clomid+nolva , no point in hammering your balls when the HCG is keeping them ticking over all thru the cycle anyway other wise you gonna end up like this....


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

pugster said:


> as hotdog said, if you are running HCG thruout run straight from your washout period into your clomid+nolva , no point in hammering your balls when the HCG is keeping them ticking over all thru the cycle anyway other wise you gonna end up like this....


Haha ok then. I'll just do a standard pct


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Smoog said:


> lol can you elaborate on okish good awesome epic. I'd love to do high dosages, but unfortunately they play hell on my gut and cramp me up bad.


Better pumps and strength mainly mate.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Subbed! You go hard. Doing any more videos?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Better pumps and strength mainly mate.


How's the back pumps on them doses?


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

I am in on this and very interested to see hoe you personally react to the DBOL at that does for that length of time. I have run 100mg DBOL but for only a big kick start of three weeks. The sides were very little but the gains were a lot of bloat.


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

WilsonR6 said:


> I'd say subbed and sub myself but I don't know how
> 
> Shocking, I know :no:


Click on Tread tools and then you can select subscribe


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Poke said:


> Is that really low-moderate haha?
> 
> Have you ever even tried a lower dose of test like 300-500mg?


It's probably ulg stuff he's got to it'll probably work out 50mg ed dbol and 500mg test pw. If it was pharma grade he would probably be complaining his livers taking a kicking.

Are you taking before and after shots?


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Good luck matey ill keep popping in. :thumb:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Subbed! You go hard. Doing any more videos?


Yeah mate I will be once I'm back in better shape Haha


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> How's the back pumps on them doses?


Iv never had a back pump mate, but I get them everywhere else, in my hands and jaw when I'm eating and my lower legs when walking.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Iv never had a back pump mate, but I get them everywhere else, in my hands and jaw when I'm eating and my lower legs when walking.


Ur lucky then lol. Back pumps fook me up. Can Kill my workout in minutes lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Never had shin pumps though, strange that


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

theBEAST2002 said:


> It's probably ulg stuff he's got to it'll probably work out 50mg ed dbol and 500mg test pw. If it was pharma grade he would probably be complaining his livers taking a kicking.
> 
> Are you taking before and after shots?


Well iv used blue hearts aswell as triumph labs dbol at 100mg ed and noticed no difference. I'd say most ugl dbol is not under dosed as to make a tub of dbol it costs less than a pint of beer.

I will indeed be taking pics as always mate.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Never had shin pumps though, strange that


When I started my last cycle I was still working As a chef, in the middle of nowhere, I'd get out of work at about 11:20pm and the last train home was at 11:38 and the station was 2 and a half miles away. You should have seen me trying to run that loaded on dbol, must have looked like a right cripple. I remember it hurting, a lot lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

When I eventually bulk properly again I might try high doses of dbol!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Well excited for this mate, good luck!

Please include the standard daily food porn pics, without you it's hard to get my fix.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

good too see you came to your senses with doses and not running everything you can get your hands on again lol

if I was you I would drop the orals as a remember you were running a fcuk load of them before... give your liver a break... you like a beer too don't you?


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

theBEAST2002 said:


> It's probably ulg stuff he's got to it'll probably work out 50mg ed dbol and 500mg test pw. If it was pharma grade he would probably be complaining his livers taking a kicking.
> 
> Are you taking before and after shots?


I have no idea where this perception comes from, other than you are comparing it to a crap UGL pushing underdosed gear. The UGL stuff I have used has always worked the same as the pharma stuff I have used, in fact on this cycle I have changed between ugl and pharma on prop and sust and saw no differences in gains, the only difference being cost.

Have you had a bad experience with a UGL?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

dbaird said:


> good too see you came to your senses with doses and not running everything you can get your hands on again lol
> 
> if I was you I would drop the orals as a remember you were running a fcuk load of them before... give your liver a break... you like a beer too don't you?


I certainly do like a beer mate :lol: but no cycle is a cycle without dbol. What I'll probably do is just run dbol for 5 or 6 weeks then 4 weeks off (party time) then get on the var.


----------



## Duck (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi tekkers , watched your utube vids could i ask few questions PM?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Duck said:


> Hi tekkers , watched your utube vids could i ask few questions PM?


I don't think you can pm yet mate. Think you've got to be on here for a month before you can pm.....


----------



## Duck (Jun 16, 2013)

Ah crap! Just about to start a cycle just wondered if i could get some thoughts on it...?


----------



## Duck (Jun 16, 2013)

Ive been training 5 years am 24 and am in good shape, my diet and trainingis spot on just been advised my a guy who have been in the game many a year to do a cycle.... Oral only for 8 weeks, 40mg winny 40mg dbol ED, he said its a well known cycle and will work great... Any comments on this plz . Chears


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Spangle1187 said:


> I am in on this and very interested to see hoe you personally react to the DBOL at that does for that length of time. I have run 100mg DBOL but for only a big kick start of three weeks. The sides were very little but the gains were a lot of bloat.





Duck said:


> Ive been training 5 years am 24 and am in good shape, my diet and trainingis spot on just been advised my a guy who have been in the game many a year to do a cycle.... Oral only for 8 weeks, 40mg winny 40mg dbol ED, he said its a well known cycle and will work great... Any comments on this plz . Chears


Start a thread mate. I wouldn't just ask tekkers for advice on your first cycle  there are plenty of experienced knowledgable

People who will give you advice.


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

good luck mate. as much as i think poke is a tw4t who tries to force his opinion as fact on people, I personally noticed no difference dropping from 600mg of test p/w to just 300 p/w when I switched from the bulking to the cutting phase of my last cycle, in fact my strength increased as the cycle progressed. Everybody is different though and its up to you of course. I don't think i'll ever bother with more than 300mg of test again


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

what brands are you going to be using for the cycle ??


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

boxinmetx said:


> what brands are you going to be using for the cycle ??


Not sure yet mate, gonna jab in a minute, will probably finish off the vial of burr that I cracked open at the end of last cycle, then not sure after that. The dbol, anavar and arimidex will be triumph labs


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Right. Today is Day 1. Weighed in at 180lb.

Starting on 600mg of test and 100mg dbol ed. Will report back when dbol has kicked in.


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Not sure yet mate, gonna jab in a minute, will probably finish off the vial of burr that I cracked open at the end of last cycle, then not sure after that. The dbol, anavar and arimidex will be triumph labs


ahve u heard anything about the delta labs stuff?? good luck, what is ur target weight for the end of the first 12 weeks??


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

boxinmetx said:


> ahve u heard anything about the delta labs stuff?? good luck, what is ur target weight for the end of the first 12 weeks??


I think iv heard the name but don't know anything about them mate. My target, although hopeful, is to hit 200lb, don't mind if I fall short though, I know it's a big ask following a 30lb gain from my last one lol.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Not sure yet mate, gonna jab in a minute, will probably finish off the vial of burr that I cracked open at the end of last cycle, then not sure after that. The dbol, anavar and arimidex will be triumph labs


I'm dead keen to give burr a go, do you rate it?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> I'm dead keen to give burr a go, do you rate it?


I was completely ****ed by the end of my last cycle, I didn't even rate my life let alone the gear I was running lol. Iv got a few mates running their prop and ace and they seem to be doing alright. I'll let you know in a few weeks


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

What was your starting weight before gear pal?



IGotTekkers said:


> I think iv heard the name but don't know anything about them mate. My target, although hopeful, is to hit 200lb, don't mind if I fall short though, I know it's a big ask following a 30lb gain from my last one lol.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Youngstarz said:


> What was your starting weight before gear pal?


I was puny mate, about 150lb lol.


----------



## Gaz_185 (Mar 17, 2013)

Whats your diet like mate? Protein, carbs, fats?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Gaz_185 said:


> Whats your diet like mate? Protein, carbs, fats?


See food and eat it. I dont track macros when I bulk, there is no need, i keep a rough idea on overall calories, and i track my protein, thats it. i dont need my fitness pal to tell me i eat too much. when i diet however i track everything.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> See food and eat it. I dont track macros when I bulk, there is no need, i keep a rough idea on overall calories, and i track my protein, thats it. i dont need my fitness pal to tell me i eat too much. when i diet however i track everything.


This is my exact approach, get the proteins down, eat everything else in sight, and keep a vague idea of cals!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok so did my second jab last night. Here I am in bed at mid day with test flu. Again. Savage pip too. Jabbed on my right glute again, hit the plunger and nothing happened, was like pressing on a brick wall, the oil just wouldn't come out?? So swapped the pin and done left side with no probs. Riding dirty with my diet again it seems. Yesterday's food was as follows:

2 feasters cheesburgers for brekky

Peanuts and crisps

Large 3 piece chicken meal at kfc.

Large pot noodle and 10 chicken wings.

2 philly and ardennes pate and ham sarnies and a pepperami.

4500 calories.

Tricep pump was big last night, dbol is working, iv forgotten to take my adex so facial bloat is coming a treat already. Gym scales were broken again so couldn't do my week 1 weigh in


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Ok so did my second jab last night. Here I am in bed at mid day with test flu. Again. Savage pip too. Jabbed on my right glute again, hit the plunger and nothing happened, was like pressing on a brick wall, the oil just wouldn't come out?? So swapped the pin and done left side with no probs. Riding dirty with my diet again it seems. Yesterday's food was as follows:
> 
> 2 feasters cheesburgers for brekky
> 
> ...


Funny I've never had the moon face or facial bloat and I've ran dbol quite a few times without adex, and used different labs. Guess I'm just lucky


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

How did I miss this. Definitely in on this.

Clean food champion Tekkers. He never drops it on the floor


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

why not count calories to a certain extent while bulking? you can gain muscle and keep the fat off quite easy! makes life easier when you want abs out imo +_+


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> why not count calories to a certain extent while bulking? you can gain muscle and keep the fat off quite easy! makes life easier when you want abs out imo +_+


I do keep an eye on calories mate, but once I hit my daily limit I stop counting them :lol: the only time I'll sacrifice my food is when I'm dieting.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I do keep an eye on calories mate, but once I hit my daily limit I stop counting them :lol: the only time I'll sacrifice my food is when I'm dieting.


lol fair enough!

Tbh after my holiday when i bulk up i wanna be a bit more varied and eat stuff i like when i want. i have sacrificed so much food wise! i love cooking too.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> lol fair enough!
> 
> Tbh after my holiday when i bulk up i wanna be a bit more varied and eat stuff i like when i want. i have sacrificed so much food wise! i love cooking too.


If u love cooking surely u dont need to sacrifice too much as u can make better versions of everything


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> If u love cooking surely u dont need to sacrifice too much as u can make better versions of everything


Well not much u can do with steak and broccoli lol.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> Well not much u can do with steak and broccoli lol.


Is that all u can get? Lol I know a source for chicken pork and turkey but source talk isn't allowed


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Your way works I have no doubt mate! But I can honestly say I wish I'd have paid more attention to bulking diet when I did it.. I've been dieting so long now to get to a good bf% it's rediculous..

Ill never let fat% get carried away again!

I want to be able to diet down to a good 10% in an easy 6 weeks next time!!

Maybe you'll find different mate, good luck though, and enjoy all the food p0rn... Bastad :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Well not much u can do with steak and broccoli lol.


Soy, chopped ginger, sesame oil, garlic, chilli, lime juice. Mixed together as a sauce.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Soy, chopped ginger, sesame oil, garlic, chilli, lime juice. Mixed together as a sauce.


I have salt and pepper and chilli. No acidic things though ;-)


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Right, it's day 2 after my 2nd jab of the cycle and looks like I'm gonna be spending another day in bed due to test flu. Feels like iv been hit by a bus. I honesty cant justify taking testosterone when this is the result each week nomatter what dose or lab I use. Please somebody say there is s cure for this crap. I don't wanna be an oral only kid for life lol


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Right, it's day 2 after my 2nd jab of the cycle and looks like I'm gonna be spending another day in bed due to test flu. Feels like iv been hit by a bus. I honesty cant justify taking testosterone when this is the result each week nomatter what dose or lab I use. Please somebody say there is s cure for this crap. I don't wanna be an oral only kid for life lol


I've only ever had test flu with megatest 400.....

Acetate 25mg

Propionate 40mg

Phenylprop 60mg

Isocaproate 75mg

Enanthate 100mg

Decanote 100mg

Something within that lot disagreed wih me. Shame cos it was awesome stuff


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I wonder if dropping test to trt dose and running tren at 500mg ew would solve the problem.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Hmmm not an expert but I would imagine Tren might just exacerbate any symptoms...maybe just a trt dose for a couple of weeks..coz we need the 'action posts'


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Day 14, up 4lb which isn't too sad considering iv hardly been at the gym this week due to really bad test flu and pip. I'm due to jab tonight but I'm gonna have to lower my test right down to 200-250mg and introduce Mr tren e, probably 500mg ew. The camera app on my phone started working again yesterday  so got a sneaky pic in today. Ill use this as my "before pic".



Diets been fairly good. Today's meals were:

6 scrambled eggs on toast

2 pieces of kfc chicken and a large big mac meal (living the dream)

450g of chicken breast with a bag of rice, 150g of pasta covered In my home made salsa.

2 packets of crisps, some cheese, and I'll pig some more before bed.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Mate your looking solid as a rock! Traps are insane!

Wish I could eat your diet and not get fat I admire you and your mad metabolism!

Do you get sides off the tren? I've been doing 250mg for the past week and it's already started to fook with my head good and proper!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Looking f****** BIG tekkers lad! keep it up mate, I agree trapz look insane :thumbup1:


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Right, it's day 2 after my 2nd jab of the cycle and looks like I'm gonna be spending another day in bed due to test flu. Feels like iv been hit by a bus. I honesty cant justify taking testosterone when this is the result each week nomatter what dose or lab I use. Please somebody say there is s cure for this crap. I don't wanna be an oral only kid for life lol


Transdermal test maybe for your trt baseline dose?

Have you tried mixing it with other gear in the syringe?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

dbaird said:


> Transdermal test maybe for your trt baseline dose?
> 
> Have you tried mixing it with other gear in the syringe?


Mixed it with tren and deca last cycle, makes no difference. Test gel is dangerous for young babies though isnt it? I have a 10 month old :/


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Mixed it with tren and deca last cycle, makes no difference. Test gel is dangerous for young babies though isnt it? I have a 10 month old :/


I wouldn't like to comment there.. i think the application for the stuff i get is to wrap the area in cling film after. Suppose that could be your calf muscle or anywhere. But i would find out before risking anything. I can get both test and tren transderma UGL.

Have u tried pharma sust? I hear people can be ok with that


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Am using Keifei Sust & it's lovely & smooth.

Looking big though mate, still you need to be able to defend yourself.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

if your cycle is going to be a long one stagger the dose and build it up i.e week 1/350 ,2/450 etc etc , tbh im more worried about the pic that shows you half naked in what looks like a mens public toilet and im getting flashbacks of the george michael scandal when it was in the papers  .

*just noticed you have had your second jab, you may aswell ride it out now ~(the test flu )

*forget test gel you would need to take a bath in it to get anything of use for AAS purposes, and yes theres a transference problem.


----------



## Nano (Jun 10, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Right, it's day 2 after my 2nd jab of the cycle and looks like I'm gonna be spending another day in bed due to test flu. Feels like iv been hit by a bus. I honesty cant justify taking testosterone when this is the result each week nomatter what dose or lab I use. Please somebody say there is s cure for this crap. I don't wanna be an oral only kid for life lol


Used to get this the day after every jab for years. tried so many different things but still was always bed bound, no appetite or energy.

Untill I started taking PHARMA adex for a few day before each jab, you need to make sure the adex is pharma and take 1mg a day 2-3 days before the jab and then everyother day or ED after.

It worked for me after years of suffering


----------



## casebian (Sep 12, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Day 14, up 4lb which isn't too sad considering iv hardly been at the gym this week due to really bad test flu and pip. I'm due to jab tonight but I'm gonna have to lower my test right down to 200-250mg and introduce Mr tren e, probably 500mg ew. The camera app on my phone started working again yesterday  so got a sneaky pic in today. Ill use this as my "before pic".
> 
> the reflection in the hand dryer looks like someones takin a dump with the cubicle door open lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Nano said:


> Used to get this the day after every jab for years. tried so many different things but still was always bed bound, no appetite or energy.
> 
> Untill I started taking PHARMA adex for a few day before each jab, you need to make sure the adex is pharma and take 1mg a day 2-3 days before the jab and then everyother day or ED after.
> 
> It worked for me after years of suffering


Sounds a bit bro-scientist that like but if it worked for you then good on ya.


----------



## Nano (Jun 10, 2013)

Sku11fk said:


> Sounds a bit bro-scientist that like but if it worked for you then good on ya.


Well there is more to it as high E levels cause test flu.

This advice was given to me by someone who really is very knowledgable in steroid use, its just the simple way I put it makes it sound like bro science.

For years I used **** UG pharma and not the correct way and suffered the same issues as the OP.

The other day I felt it a bit after a jab but didnt take my adex for a couple days before hand , the week after I took it leading up to jab and no issues


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Hmmm i like your joggers I want some


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

looking big mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Barsnack, just gonna cut till Im happy, all my recent beer intake has done wonders for the anti- 6pack look iv been working towards. Low calorie alcoholic alternatives will be appreciated


rum and pepsi max

vodka pepsi max

Sorted.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Where's your vid?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

pugster said:


> if your cycle is going to be a long one stagger the dose and build it up i.e week 1/350 ,2/450 etc etc , tbh im more worried about the pic that shows you half naked in what looks like a mens public toilet and im getting flashbacks of the george michael scandal when it was in the papers  .
> 
> *just noticed you have had your second jab, you may aswell ride it out now ~(the test flu )
> 
> *forget test gel you would need to take a bath in it to get anything of use for AAS purposes, and yes theres a transference problem.


..

Haha it's just my local hangout.. there's a few glory holes or whatnot, keeps the kids off the street n that :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Am using Keifei Sust & it's lovely & smooth.
> 
> Looking big though mate, still you need to be able to defend yourself.


Iv got some keifei pharma sust and test e amps too so might give those a bash. I didn't end up jabbing last night so will do tonight


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

The test flu thing is odd, my first pinning cycle - 600mg of prochem testE gave me bad test flu. Second cycle - bsi testP about 400mg EW made me feel horrendous. But then similar cycle of alpha pharma testP and no test flu at all. I'm now second pin of 500mg wildcat testE each week and also no flu.

It might be worth changing brands or splitting the jabs up to twice weekly.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MrM said:


> The test flu thing is odd, my first pinning cycle - 600mg of prochem testE gave me bad test flu. Second cycle - bsi testP about 400mg EW made me feel horrendous. But then similar cycle of alpha pharma testP and no test flu at all. I'm now second pin of 500mg wildcat testE each week and also no flu.
> 
> It might be worth changing brands or splitting the jabs up to twice weekly.


Iv used loads of different labs mate, always the same issue for me. And I also suffer bad with pip every week, so splitting the dose 2 weekly would still do me in, I'm ****ed either way lol. It's bloody annoying, I just wanna enjoy my cycle have nothing hinder my training. As I said I'll give the keifei amps a shot and hope that's better.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Duck said:


> Ive been training 5 years am 24 and am in good shape, my diet and trainingis spot on just been advised my a guy who have been in the game many a year to do a cycle.... Oral only for 8 weeks, 40mg winny 40mg dbol ED, he said its a well known cycle and will work great... Any comments on this plz . Chears


START YOUR OWN THREAD??? :w00t:


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Day 14, up 4lb which isn't too sad considering iv hardly been at the gym this week due to really bad test flu and pip. I'm due to jab tonight but I'm gonna have to lower my test right down to 200-250mg and introduce Mr tren e, probably 500mg ew. The camera app on my phone started working again yesterday  so got a sneaky pic in today. Ill use this as my "before pic".
> 
> View attachment 127335
> 
> ...


looking good TEKKERZ :tongue:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

The alcohol and diet mixer thing doesn't really work. I've tried it and there's still 1200 calories plus in a bottle of spirits alone anyway so......Codeine, valium etc are calorie free though!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> The alcohol and diet mixer thing doesn't really work. I've tried it and there's still 1200 calories plus in a bottle of spirits alone anyway so......Codeine, valium etc are calorie free though!


Yeah but how many are in 15-20 pints of beer? Lol.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah but how many are in 15-20 pints of beer? Lol.


About 4000 lol. That's why I avoid cider/beer


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> About 4000 lol. That's why I avoid cider/beer


So add my daily macros plus the extra large mixed kebab and my calories for an average Thursday are around 10 000. :thumbup1: go hard or go home! Haha


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> So add my daily macros plus the extra large mixed kebab and my calories for an average Thursday are around 10 000. :thumbup1: go hard or go home! Haha


LOL I drink everyday though so I'm not far behind. I use tren as a mixer to fight the blubber PMSL


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Just jabbed 2 amps of keifei sust, went smooth, hot bath after, fingers crossed I'm able to get out of bed in the morning :thumbup1:

Today's food:

Toby Carvery all you can eat breakfast

200g chicken breast, rice and salsa.

Pre wo- 2 feasters cheese burgers and half a tex mex pizza

Post wo- Mexican rice and beans, steamed veg, 200g chicken and stroganoff sauce.

2 packets of crisps, 2 chocolate mousse.

I think there was more but I can't remember now. A good 5000+ cals.

Doing a new training split. 2 on 1 off.

1: chest, back, biceps, triceps

2: legs, shoulders

Off and repeat


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Just jabbed 2 amps of keifei sust, went smooth, hot bath after, fingers crossed I'm able to get out of bed in the morning :thumbup1:
> 
> Today's food:
> 
> ...


I think if ur going to do that kind of split u should do workouts 1 and 2 for power or strength so

1-deads and bench (1-5 reps)

2.squat and OHP (1-5 reps)

And 3 and 4 more BB style 8-15 reps more volume and more exercises.

Just a thought


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Just jabbed 2 amps of keifei sust, went smooth, hot bath after, fingers crossed I'm able to get out of bed in the morning :thumbup1:
> 
> Today's food:
> 
> ...


Chest back bis and tris sounds hectic mate! Is that still in an hour workout?

Can you break down what you do exactly in that sesh?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Chest back bis and tris sounds hectic mate! Is that still in an hour workout?
> 
> Can you break down what you do exactly in that sesh?


Bout an hour and 15 I think I got it in yesterday. Make no mistake I was royaly ****ered after!! Bar far the most intense workout iv ever done.

2 x 1 arm seated row machine

5 x deadlift

3 x close grip parallel pull ups

2 x lat pulldown machine

2 x dumbell incline press.

2 x machine chest press wide grip

1 x chest press close grip drop set.

1 x cable flyes

Preacher curl machine drop set

2x db curls

3 x overhead trceip extension with the soap on a rope attachment

3 x tricep pulldown with the soap on the rope.

By the end I was shaking and jittering but I loved it.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Bout an hour and 15 I think I got it in yesterday. Make no mistake I was royaly ****ered after!! Bar far the most intense workout iv ever done.
> 
> 2 x 1 arm seated row machine
> 
> ...


Fck me man, good effort!

I would be crushed after that, you are a true machine. Must be dem dere packs of crisps you keep having


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Fck me man, good effort!
> 
> I would be crushed after that, you are a true machine. Must be dem dere packs of crisps you keep having


Haha if you think that's a savage workout check out @Uriel 's new log!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

@IGotTekkers joggers where from???


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> @IGotTekkers joggers where from???


Sports direct I think. £8


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

So it's the morning after the night before, very little pip, no test flu. RESULT!!

keifei pharma amps from now on!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Sports direct I think. £8


Super


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

IN !

You're a big fcuker, didnt think you were that big from your old avi !


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

;-/ tekkers done my journal progress pics you was after are in there !

"Just another journey" tried to get you on Facebook but I think it's acting the cu nt again


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Struggled with food today, was so busy I didn't eat till gone 3pm. Food as follows

Supernoodles with chilli beef and bacon, 120g of mozzarella cheese, packet if crisps, chocolate mousse, 2 pepperami

Chicken pasta salad

Beef steak fajitas and a sharing bag of doritos.



Will get some more protein before bed. Even if its whey.

Did abs and rear delts today. I looked at the cardio machines and then went home.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Struggled with food today, was so busy I didn't eat till gone 3pm. Food as follows
> 
> Supernoodles with chilli beef and bacon, 120g of mozzarella cheese, packet if crisps, chocolate mousse, 2 pepperami
> 
> ...


"sharing" bag


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> "sharing" bag


Lol they call it a sharing bag but it's barely enough for one!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Lol they call it a sharing bag but it's barely enough for one!


You're up early


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> You're up early


I know! Last night was in bed by half 10!!! That's about 3 hours earlier than normal, woke up at 6ish all nice and fresh  starting to take it more seriously now, I'm not even going out tonight as it will effect my training tomorrow, imagine that!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> I know! Last night was in bed by half 10!!! That's about 3 hours earlier than normal, woke up at 6ish all nice and fresh  starting to take it more seriously now, I'm not even going out tonight as it will effect my training tomorrow, imagine that!


Fu ck ing hell !! You sure you're not ill again  I'm on bed by 10 every night. I'm a good girl


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Food for today:

3 large sausages, 3 fried eggs, 2 toast, pint of blueberry juice.

Feasters cheesburger, thick chicken salad sandwich, 50g of dorito's. Blueberry juice.



Mcdonalds double cheesburger and coke.

Chinese


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

This thread is making me hungry :lol:

I can remember watching your protein shake vid on YouTube before, that's some appetite you have


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

I need to get on this diet


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Today's food:

Started off with scrambled eggs, 100g bacon, toast and a pepperami.

2 chicken breasts in bacon, steamed veg, waffles and a cheesburger.



Rice and chicken in red wine gravy



And in a minute I'm gonna have 7 boiled eggs and half a sharing bag if doritos.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

I love this thread!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

We need Adam Richmond to follow this log


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Today's food:
> 
> Started off with scrambled eggs, 100g bacon, toast and a pepperami.
> 
> ...


That is some beastly meal ffs!!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> We need Adam Richmond to follow this log


Who?


----------



## SlapStick (Jun 22, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Who?


Man v food host


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Who?


Man v food guy


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2013)

program where a man who is eating himself to death gets clapped and cheered by his audience - only in the U.S


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Man v Food...think he's a bit loopy tbh...serious amounts of food..& the Chillies he eats are daft.


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Man v Food...think he's a bit loopy tbh...serious amounts of food..& the Chillies he eats are daft.


Imagine if he took gear and trained whilst doing all that eating...


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Gynosaur said:



> Imagine if he took gear and trained whilst doing all that eating...


Don't be silly. Only clean food builds muscle


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Subbed. Epic journo so far.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Awesome progress from your old Avi. This thread makes me want to bulk NOW


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Will update this as I go along today.

Breakfast.



Lunch



Haddock and chips

10 pints of beer and a large mixed kebab.

Not a good day for macros. As it's Saturday we can call this my 'cheat day'


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Will update this as I go along today.
> 
> Breakfast.
> 
> ...


You've got to love a nice couple of baps.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Aslan said:


> You've got to love a nice couple of baps.


Just as well I do love em, I paid near on 4 grand for them :lol:


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Just as well I do love em, I paid near on 4 grand for them :lol:


Sub muscular or on the top. Where did you / your misses more to the point get them done. Interested as my misses is thinking of getting them done once the next little one makes an appearance.


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Just as well I do love em, I paid near on 4 grand for them :lol:


PS. Four ****ing grand for a couple of cheese burgers..... You were had mate.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Aslan said:


> Sub muscular or on the top. Where did you / your misses more to the point get them done. Interested as my misses is thinking of getting them done once the next little one makes an appearance.


Sub mate. Bare in mind you'll be doing EVERYTHING for a good 5-6 weeks after. They were done by surgicare in hammersmith. Pretty good company.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Awesome scran mate ur diet sounded like mine wen I was a student what are those random cheeseburgers haha


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

As everyone's licking your ar?e in here.... YOU FAT CNUT


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> As everyone's licking your ar?e in here.... YOU FAT CNUT


Fat is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Did you buy a blender yet?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

gummyp said:


> Did you buy a blender yet?


No mate, what would I want that for? Lol


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> No mate, what would I want that for? Lol


The comments on your protein shake vid on YouTube all recommend getting a blender lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

gummyp said:


> The comments on your protein shake vid on YouTube all recommend getting a blender lol


Hahaha. Blenders make it all frothy and foamy. Whisk is much better


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Hahaha. Blenders make it all frothy and foamy. Whisk is much better


I agree with this, I use a electric whisk and its alot better than a blender. If I forget to charge the whisk the head goes in the drill instead haha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Got some good size now tekkers. Well done. Are you worried that this man v food diet is gonna be difficult to shake off when and if you decide to cut


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2013)

This thread needs more food pics!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> This thread needs more boob pics!


Fixed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2013)

small for now said:


> Fixed.


Was gonna add that in as well!


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> This thread needs more food pics!


Only so many pics you can take of cheeseburgers


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

well i was meant to have burker king for breakfast but there was a crash or something so the main road was chokka. so i ended up haveing a 300g pot of chicken and pasta salad type thing, and an egg and cress sarnie. then went over to my dads for a BBQ, ate fookin ****e loads, beef burgers, lamb burgers, sausages, crisps, salad, potato's, pork chops, all throughout the day. was gonna grab a KFC on the way ho,me but iv gotta few bits of food in the fridge that need using by tonight so ill cook something in a bit.

For dinner the dog has got 5 cups of buiscuits, 450g of lamb mince and 7 eggs :lol: she eats more than me

Edit: couldnt be fooked to cook, just sent the woman up the drive through to get me a bargain bucket


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

C'mon don't talk about your gf like that... :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Got some good size now tekkers. Well done. Are you worried that this man v food diet is gonna be difficult to shake off when and if you decide to cut


not at all mate. as much as i love my food, i also love not having to eat 5000 cals ed. it can be a right pain in the ****, i do love my salads so when i cut iv got no problems living on that as long as i have my crisps to curb the cravings.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

You like salads? Wow, wasn't expecting that.

Get large mate but not too large


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> You like salads? Wow, wasn't expecting that.
> 
> *Get large mate but not too large*


WHHAAAAAAAAAATTT?????? hahah


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Alright large not obese


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

How's the cycle going mate?


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Gets some new pics up lad.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Dan 45 said:


> Gets some new pics up lad.


phones ****ed mate, im gutted, it wont charge


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> How's the cycle going mate?


going good mate so far. weigh in day tomoz


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

managed to eat half of my kfc bucket. safe to say i met my calories today :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> managed to eat half of my kfc bucket. safe to say i met my calories today :lol:


Half..... Pah lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

weigh in today. going back to a push/pull/legs 3 on 1 off, cant be doing that whole upper lower split it ****ing kills me lol. gonna do push today.

food for today so far

other half of last nights kfc bucket for breakfast

a steak and cheese melt subway, and a ranch chicken and bacon with cheese subway.

not sure what my next meal will be but im thinking of treating myself to a cheat meal, after the long weekend i think i deserve a little treat :whistling:

kept it clean in the end with a nice chicken ruby and a multi pack of cheese strings. Notice 'diet' coke there for those health freaks waiting to pounce on me :lol:


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> weigh in today. going back to a push/pull/legs 3 on 1 off, cant be doing that whole upper lower split it ****ing kills me lol. gonna do push today.
> 
> food for today so far
> 
> ...


What's a cheat meal when regular meals are KFC buckets?


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

gummyp said:


> What's a cheat meal when regular meals are KFC buckets?


Lard deli wrap


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

I attemped 2 supersize 15 inch pizzas for dinner tonight. I failed!!

Could only manage 1 and a few slices of the other....


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2013)

Its good to see someone who enjoys a good seafood diet,its awesome


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

and i weight in at 188.7lb, which means over 8lb up at the start of week 4 which i think is pretty good. i tink this gawn be a good cycle :beer:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> View attachment 128177
> 
> 
> I attemped 2 supersize 15 inch pizzas for dinner tonight. I failed!!
> ...


fook me mate even id fail at 30 inches of pizza lol


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

IGotTekkers said:


> and i weight in at 188.7lb, which means over 8lb up at the start of week 4 which i think is pretty good. i tink this gawn be a good cycle :beer:


If you don't mind me asking how tall are you mate? Maybe I missed it I just skimmed over this. Good work on the eating!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

how high you willing to let bf get mate? like your style btw, againt the grain!

you tried a bulk like this before? where you naturally skiny before traning


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

At least your cola is on a diet  wish I could eat like that but it goes straight on my belly!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Little_Jay said:


> how high you willing to let bf get mate? like your style btw, againt the grain!
> 
> you tried a bulk like this before? where you naturally skiny before traning


I was bloody puny mate. This was me at the start of last year

 lmao

I don't really get "fat" mate and iv always eaten like this, but now I just eat more of it lol. Bodyfat doesn't generally go up during cycle, only when I'm off, according to the scales in the gym iv dropped to 16% from 18% when I started but that isn't much to go by. Bare in mind Im in a 1000+ cal surpluss aswell lol.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

TypeR said:


> If you don't mind me asking how tall are you mate? Maybe I missed it I just skimmed over this. Good work on the eating!


Just under 5'10" mate. Nice pants by the way. @paulandabbi could get you some cash for those :lol:


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

IGotTekkers said:


> Just under 5'10" mate. Nice pants by the way. @paulandabbi could get you some cash for those :lol:


Haha. Thanks mate. Lucky these ones were clean


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I was bloody puny mate. This was me at the start of last year
> 
> View attachment 128189
> lmao
> ...


Nice Beiber haircut


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Nice Beiber haircut


that barnet got me nuff gash mate  cute and sweet beiber boy and then BAM out comes the finger blaster master! :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

just had another bowl of curry and rice and packet of crisps. so to summarise todays food:

half a bucket of kfc for breakfast.

beef melt subway thingy and a chicken and bacon ranch subway

chcicken curry with rice and galric naan bread, 4 x cheese strings.

chicken curry with rice and a pot of yoghurt, packet of crisps.

job done.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Just under 5'10" mate. Nice pants by the way. @paulandabbi could get you some cash for those :lol:





TypeR said:


> Haha. Thanks mate. Lucky these ones were clean


You don't want them clean if you want the ££££ haha :lol:

Whack 'em on ebay


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

paulandabbi said:


> You don't want them clean if you want the ££££ haha :lol:
> 
> Whack 'em on ebay


I can give you some muddy ones to sell if it pays for my supplements for a few weeks! Haha


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

Enough about my pants more about tekkers eating!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

TypeR said:


> I can give you some muddy ones to sell if it pays for my supplements for a few weeks! Haha


Haha, I am not a seller for other people. Its straight from supplier all the way haha.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

TypeR said:


> Enough about my pants more about tekkers eating!


I can't look at tekkers food to much, he is a dirty bulking bleeder haha


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Enjoyed the recent vid mate.

Big lol at your cat eating your chicken


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Food so far today.

8 scrambled eggs, toast and a whole punnet of fried shrooms.



Then off shopping for new clothes and grabbed a spot of lunch at frankie and bennys. Breaded chicken and a cheeseburger meal. And yes I have my starter with my main. There's nothing worse than having to wait another 10 minutes for your food.



350g of mash, pile of peas and 450g of minted lamb chops. Bangerang!



And lastly a few snacks before bed


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Food so far today.
> 
> 8 scrambled eggs, toast and a whole punnet of fried shrooms.
> 
> ...


Can't beat F&B's, The monster mix grill is the best, had one last night lol

Also had those chicken strips you have, you've eat one before that pic you fat cnut


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Does sust kick in quicker than test e?? I just woke up absolutely raging, stripped the woman and woke her up and gave her a good beating with the tekker stick. Just came out of nowhere!


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> just had another bowl of curry and rice and packet of crisps. so to summarise todays food:
> 
> half a bucket of kfc for breakfast.
> 
> ...


What's the secret tekkers if I ate like this I'd need a crane to get me out off bed


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ricky12345 said:


> What's the secret tekkers if I ate like this I'd need a crane to get me out off bed


No secret dude, I need the calories to grow lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Does sust kick in quicker than test e?? I just woke up absolutely raging, stripped the woman and woke her up and gave her a good beating with the tekker stick. Just came out of nowhere!


Pmsl.

It has prop in it, so yes it come in quicker than Enanthate


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

****in great read, before breakfast..

Got the same doses for my nxt cycle 800mg, may add tren, due to using test, deca and d/bol on previous cycles.

Love the diet, given me some great ideas for calorie targets.

:rockon:


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Food so far today.
> 
> 8 scrambled eggs, toast and a whole punnet of fried shrooms.
> 
> ...


I hate you right now tekkers. Haven't eaten since last night


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Do you work tekkers? all that money on takeout


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> Do you work tekkers? all that money on takeout


Not really mate. I do work but only a couple of hours a day. The great thing about online business isnthat you can do it from your phone in the gym, on the sofa, in bed, while eating kfc etc :lol: I do need to cut down the eating out tbh, I'm going a good £40+ a day on food atm :/

Today's food:

Sausage and bacon bap from the bakery.then did more shopping for new bedding etc so dropped into harvester for some lunch, I had three chicken thing... quarter of a roast chicken, whole chicken breast, and some breaded chicken fillet, chips, peas, bowl of mayo for my fats  and then of course a few bread rolls and loads of potato salad and rabbit food topped with those crispy bacon pieces.

Then iv just had chicken in bacon with rice and veg and garlic and mushroom cream.



Not sure what I'm gonna have for dinner yet. I just gave the dog a kilo of bacon that I got in 2 lumps from the butchers aswell as 400g of liver so liver and bacon is no longer an option 

Edit: last meal was just a small snack really, babybel, 2 peperami, 2 cheese strings. also today consumes a few pints of pepsi, and about a litre of blueberry juice.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Not really mate. I do work but only a couple of hours a day. The great thing about online business isnthat you can do it from your phone in the gym, on the sofa, in bed, while eating kfc etc :lol: I do need to cut down the eating out tbh, I'm going a good £40+ a day on food atm :/
> 
> Today's food:
> 
> ...


Blimey what cycle is your dog running? :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

CapeTownTony said:


> Blimey what cycle is your dog running? :lol:


She don't run nowhere mate she just sleeps in her cage and walks about the garden every so often. Bitch doesn't even like going out the front door, not walked her in months now, she hates it lol. She's only 10 months old so still using all her energy for growth. Ill get a pic of her later, she's a beast.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Food today

Steak slice and bacon and sausage baguette from the bakery.

Went to wetherspoons in canterbury for lunch, had a beef madras with rice and naan etc.

Another chicken in bacon with garlic and mushroom cream but with mash this time

Plate of sticky ribs, 2 cheese strings and a babybell and a packet of crisps.

Protein a bit low today. I'm gonna start adding shakes in I think. Iv got about 4 or 5 big tubs of maximuslce lying about so I may aswell try and get em down me.

Trained shoulders today, added another lb since mo day bringing me to 189.5 kilo. Not far off of my 200lb goal. Give it 5-6weeks and I'll be there :beer:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Beef madras is the way forward

The things I'd do for a beef madras right now :no:

Keep up the good work broo


----------



## AJ Winnery (Jul 2, 2013)

Wet Dream = Kheenah Fossey

ps good to see the dog getting some high quality nutrition!!


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Jealously springs to mind when I see your diet you lucky cvnt!


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Some good eating going on in here.

This is pretty similiar to how I bulk on cycle mate. 6000-8000 cals, 400ish grams of protein per day and the rest from whatever I can get my hands on.

I'm sure you'll hit 200lbs at this rate


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

I love your carefully planned macros


----------



## carlos87 (Apr 25, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> I was bloody puny mate. This was me at the start of last year
> 
> View attachment 128189
> lmao
> ...


Haha I just realised you're TheDianabolMan! Just skimmed through here and still pretty new to this forum so I didn't know. That picture gave it away, you've changed so much tho!

Anyway, great style. Big fan of see-food-eat-food myself. Wish I had a metabolism like yours tho, I just get hella fat lol!

Great progress, you really were puny on your first vids and now you're massive! Keep it up man


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

carlos87 said:


> Haha I just realised you're TheDianabolMan! Just skimmed through here and still pretty new to this forum so I didn't know. That picture gave it away, you've changed so much tho!
> 
> Anyway, great style. Big fan of see-food-eat-food myself. Wish I had a metabolism like yours tho, I just get hella fat lol!
> 
> Great progress, you really were puny on your first vids and now you're massive! Keep it up man


Haha. Cheers dude :thumbup1:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

starting to struggle a bit with my appetite. i even had a protein shake today, maximuscle progain or something. bloody horrid.

2 cheeseburgers and a progain shake.

pot of chicken pasta and an egg and cress sarnie

3 piece chicken and chips, 3 hot wings, mini fillet burger from KFC.

thats it. missed the gym too so willl do legs and biceps again in the morning. starting to add the fat now, im actually looking forward to hitting 200lb so i can cut. but iv had an excellent idea, if i just eat MORE i'll build more muscle and outgrow the fat gain :thumb: impecable logic


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> I love your carefully planned macros


I don't need myfitnesspal to tell me I have too much fat in my diet lmao


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> starting to struggle a bit with my appetite. i even had a protein shake today, maximuscle progain or something. bloody horrid.
> 
> 2 cheeseburgers and a progain shake.
> 
> ...


Fuk me what a difference in your avi :thumb:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Right, foooooooood for today..

7 scrambled eggs, 2 toast.

Went out to beefeater for Sunday roast. Had an extra large one, biggest lamb shank iv ever seen, spuds, veg, yorkies etc, the Mrs had the chicken and they gave her TWO breasts so I had one of them n all. Then had half of a chocolate sundae.

Got home and sent her up the chippy 



Then had a progain shake weight gainer thingy. Was fooking horrid.

An just had a tuna sandwich, packet of crisps and a babybell. Also had a pint of blueberry juice


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Why you drinking maximuscle, I thought you buy from bulk powders?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

gummyp said:


> Why you drinking maximuscle, I thought you buy from bulk powders?


They were reduced from £50 to £5 hahaha snapped up 5 tubs


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> They were reduced from £50 to £5 hahaha snapped up 5 tubs


That should be their normal price mate, I once had the raspberry ripple progain, and it gave me the raspberry ripples on the toilet for days.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> They were reduced from £50 to £5 hahaha snapped up 5 tubs


Prob cos maximuscle tastes like a tramps **** tekkers lol...still, I would have bought a sh1t load if they were only a fiver!!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Food for today

Went out for breakfast. 4 sausage, 4 bacon, 2 eggs, beans toast etc



Chicken pasta n mayo.

2 chicken breasts and chiips with bread and butter

Went to the gym, session wasnt that great, was too hot. Weighd in the SAME as last week!!!?? Wtf! Looks like it's time to increase calories again. I went straight to Asda and purchased some dinner. And I ate the fooking lot! Well over 2000 calories. I'll show those cvnt scales


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Yesssss lad.

You ever took the time to work out your macros roughly one day?

Would be so interesting to see what it comes in at.


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Subbed, epic bulk diet


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Dan 45 said:


> Yesssss lad.
> 
> You ever took the time to work out your macros roughly one day?
> 
> Would be so interesting to see what it comes in at.


Yeah used to but don't bother anymore. I keep a rough glance at my calories and protein, always hit atleast 200g protein ed minimum and hit around 5000 calories. Gonna try hit 5500 from now on. The online bulking calculators estimate I need 3100 calories ed to grow :lol: shows how accurate they are


----------



## danbird (Mar 3, 2013)

thought you only need a surplus of 500 calories to gain muscle ? anything over is just going on as flab right ?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

danbird said:


> thought you only need a surplus of 500 calories to gain muscle ? anything over is just going on as flab right ?


Not necessarily depends on your metabolism and various meds you are on. In tekkers case he's just a bit of a freak.


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah used to but don't bother anymore. I keep a rough glance at my calories and protein, always hit atleast 200g protein ed minimum and hit around 5000 calories. Gonna try hit 5500 from now on. The online bulking calculators estimate I need 3100 calories ed to grow :lol: shows how accurate they are


Fair enough, how are you managing to keep the weight off your belly? Or haven't you and you just don't care?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Dan 45 said:


> Fair enough, how are you managing to keep the weight off your belly? Or haven't you and you just don't care?


Iv got probably half inch to an inch of .bf on my belly, and a little bit less everywhere else. But no I'm not really bothered about tbh, I'm fairly motivated when I cut so it won't be a problem shifting it, apart from the lower ab fat as I know that won't go. Think that's from cortisol or whatever. Had it even when I was skinny


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Iv got probably half inch to an inch of .bf on my belly, and a little bit less everywhere else. But no I'm not really bothered about tbh, I'm fairly motivated when I cut so it won't be a problem shifting it, apart from the lower ab fat as I know that won't go. Think that's from cortisol or whatever. Had it even when I was skinny


What training split you doing mate?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> What training split you doing mate?


It varies mate. I just do what I feel like on the week. I'll either do push/pull/legs or push pull legs shoulders most of the time


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Yesterday's food

3 soosage, 4 bacon, 4 eggs, 2 toast and a progain shake



Large big mac meal

Now for this meal I got 2 microwave lasagna, put them in a bowl and topped with 100g of cheese, whole stick of garlic bread, salad in oil and mayo. Came to 100g protein at 1700 calories.



Then I made this cheeseburger with sausage in it


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

You must **** a nuke


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

gummyp said:


> You must **** a nuke


Lol, I only go a few times a week too, I try and hold it till the Mrs is in the bath :lol:

Yesterday's food:

Burger king double steakhouse meal - 1400 calories with the extra mayo

2 Chicago town microwave pizza - 900 cals after ketchup

Chicago town pizza with extra bacon, ham, peperami and cheese, plate of sauces and a milkshake - over 2000 calories



Bottle of lucozade and another milkshake, peperami - 750 calories

So just over 5000 cals, a bit low.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Only a few times a week? Lol, u need to get some fibre in ur shakes or something - that ain't right lol


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Only a few times a week? Lol, u need to get some fibre in ur shakes or something - that ain't right lol


This journal is amazing. Everyone reading it is all thinking the same thing... "you [email protected]! I wish I could eat like this" :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Cactus87 said:


> This journal is amazing. Everyone reading it is all thinking the same thing... "you [email protected]! I wish I could eat like this" :thumb:


I'm more thinking 'I wish I could afford to eat like this' lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Only a few times a week? Lol, u need to get some fibre in ur shakes or something - that ain't right lol


Fruit or husks.... in this journal.... NO CHANCE 

I have 3 sh1ts a day PMSL


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> I'm more thinking 'I wish I could afford to eat like this' lol


Good point!


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Love this heart attack diet. Reminds me of that CT Fletchers diet before he needed a emergency open heart surgery.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Fruit or husks.... in this journal.... NO CHANCE
> 
> I have 3 sh1ts a day PMSL


Fruit? That's that gooey horrible tasting Shiite right?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Fruit? That's that gooey horrible tasting Shiite right?


Lol!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Fruit? That's that gooey horrible tasting Shiite right?


You mean lovely stuff 

Guessing you don't like any of it?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fruit is like the junk food of the vegetable world, u must like some of it lol


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Serious question - is this food your eating really what you should be eating while on cycle?

i can only guess that your visceral fat, trig levels & choleserol are very very high? do you monitor this at all?

I know its easier to get the calories in, but would it not make it easier to clean bulk or semi clean bulk?

to be fair i am just jelous, cash wont allow me to eat like you do :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> Serious question - is this food your eating really what you should be eating while on cycle?
> 
> i can only guess that your *visceral fat, trig levels & choleserol are very very high?* do you monitor this at all?
> 
> ...


He's Bulking Bro


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> Serious question - is this food your eating really what you should be eating while on cycle?
> 
> i can only guess that your visceral fat, trig levels & choleserol are very very high? do you monitor this at all?
> 
> ...


No mate. Lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I admire tekkers for his no nonsense carefree attitude to pretty much anything he does.

Although u could cook maybe once in a while lol


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> He's Bulking Bro
> 
> View attachment 129339


suppose if it works, it bloody works! :beer:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I admire tekkers for his no nonsense carefree attitude to pretty much anything he does.
> 
> Although u could cook maybe once in a while lol


I was a chef for 5 years mate, cooked hundreds of meals per night. That may explain why I no longer like being in the kitchen lol


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> I was a chef for 5 years mate, cooked hundreds of meals per night. That may explain why I no longer like being in the kitchen lol


Yeah i am now re-thinking the way i look at it.

i spend about 2 hours cooking food most nights after work, i use about 25 million tupperware tubs, i constantly get moaned at for leaving the kitchen a 'mess' (its not really a mess its a fking kitchen) i think a bit of carefree attitude is what is needed :thumbup1: life would be easier lol

just need to find the cash to support such diet....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> Yeah i am now re-thinking the way i look at it.
> 
> i spend about 2 hours cooking food most nights after work, i use about 25 million tupperware tubs, i constantly get moaned at for leaving the kitchen a 'mess' (its not really a mess its a fking kitchen) i think a bit of carefree attitude is what is needed :thumbup1: life would be easier lol
> 
> just need to find the cash to support such diet....


Mate... U dont need to cook for hours there's loads of lazy meals u can do

4 chicken breasts in a maggi bag

Uncle bens microwave rice

That's 2-4 meals u can have cooked in an hour (ready to be reheated throughout the week)

X lean mince in pan with some rapeseed oil and some spices and jalapeños

Make wraps or throw some nachos and cheese with it

Couple of meals in less than half hour

Musclefood protein bread and tinned mackerel

^meal in less than 5 minutes lol

Microwave ready meal and a protein shake - another meal in less than 5 mins!! Lol

There's loads u can do!!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

It onlytakesme 45minutes to cook and prepare 8 meals for the day


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

RowRow said:


> It onlytakesme 45minutes to cook and prepare 8 meals for the day


Thats 45 mins I could be sat on the sofa :lol:

Here's a little back progress shot, traps are coming out again.. (ignore the spots, this pic is from the new acne reduction log I just started)


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> Mate... U dont need to cook for hours there's loads of lazy meals u can do
> 
> 4 chicken breasts in a maggi bag
> 
> ...


cheers mate,

only thing is i make an extra effort with my food prep as i only tend to eat complex/low gi carbs.

brown rice takes ages to cook, sweet potatoes takes ages, peel chop oven. cook all my vegies and meats. and i make 2 days at a time.

The reason being i am on a 'clean bulk' i am already 99kg and 26%bf. so just trying to do what i can to eat clean as i can.

micro rice/micro meals etc i stay away from, but i know there quick meals.

maybe i am overdoing it then? i need to review my meal plan lol

trying to hit all my macros spot on is a bit of a pain, just concerned about bf. maybe i shoul chill a bit then and make it simples


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

RowRow said:


> It onlytakesme 45minutes to cook and prepare 8 meals for the day


8 meals for the day?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> 8 meals for the day?


Well 7 meals and 4 shakes to be exact


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Well 7 meals and 4 shakes to be exact


**** that. I'd rather go Tekkers style and have biggers meals.

Albeit with less salad dodging


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> cheers mate,
> 
> only thing is i make an extra effort with my food prep as i only tend to eat complex/low gi carbs.
> 
> ...


GI doesn't really matter too much m8 when ur eating with protein and fat! Especially if your in a defecit. The main thing is consistency, if losing bf is ur goal please don't go tekkers style lol!!


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Lol, I only go a few times a week too, I try and hold it till the Mrs is in the bath :lol:


Do you shout "Torpedo in the water" while ****ting into your missus's bath?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> cheers mate,
> 
> only thing is i make an extra effort with my food prep as i only tend to eat complex/low gi carbs.
> 
> ...


Why are you on a 'bulk' at 26%?!!! Even a clean one?


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Why are you on a 'bulk' at 26%?!!! Even a clean one?


because i am doing a heavy 5x5 routine to increase my muscle mass at the mo. so i need to eat in a surplus to gain weight (muslce weight)

i dont feel i have enough muscle to justify a cut at this stage as i want to get bigger before i get smaller, if that makes sense?

if i do a clean bulk and keep an eye on the fast carbs and bad fats i will roughly stay the same bf but increase my LBM.

had my stats done last week and i have put on 3kg on the scales, but bf had went up by 0.2%. (in the past 8weeks.)

Diet still needs some refining but i am getting there.

Maybe i got it wrong, can you gain decent muscle mass while in a deficit? I kinda figured seen as i have extra fat/water it will make it easier to bulk for 6 months or so, then cut when i see the hulk staring back at me in the mirror... (only jk)

Edit: i am still learning that is why i joined the forum.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> GI doesn't really matter too much m8 when ur eating with protein and fat! Especially if your in a defecit. The main thing is consistency, if losing bf is ur goal please don't go tekkers style lol!!


Cool maybe i am too strict with the ol diet. but i am in a surplus and wanting to gain muscle, my goal isnt losing bf at the mo, but if i can keep it about the same while i bulk i will be very happy. that is why i am putting the extra effort into my diet. as we know Diet is the key.

thanks for your feedback mate, appreciated.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Yesterday wasn't a great day for macros. Had a few kfc's, then went out and got splattered, 13 pints of fosters followed by a **** ton of voddy n coke, and then some rank 3am chicken and chips :no:

****ing cvnt from edf energy just came round to look at our boiler and woke me up. He was one of those cvnts who could have his mum die of cancer and still have a smile on his face.

On the plus side the woman let me stuff it up the back door thismorning :beer:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

A few kfc's lol!! U make me laugh!!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yesterday wasn't a great day for macros. Had a few kfc's, then went out and got splattered, 13 pints of fosters followed by a **** ton of voddy n coke, and then some rank 3am chicken and chips :no:
> 
> On the plus side the woman let me stuff it up the back door thismorning :beer:


Bruv&#8230; you so remind me of myself when I was in my 20s. Always out on the lash or off my face, running around on my scooter with my mates, fücking anything with a pulse, and eating loads of sh1t. Don't enjoy it for too many years otherwise you'll end up a fat old [email protected]! LOL

I enjoy reading about your antics&#8230; have a beer on me :beer:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> because i am doing a heavy 5x5 routine to increase my muscle mass at the mo. so i need to eat in a surplus to gain weight (muslce weight)
> 
> i dont feel i have enough muscle to justify a cut at this stage as i want to get bigger before i get smaller, if that makes sense?
> 
> ...


If what you posted is correct about gaining 3kg with no BF change, keep doing what your doing, it's working


----------



## LukeCrossan (Mar 27, 2009)

Just read this thread and watched some of your videos fair play to you mate


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Food for today

Large big mac meal

Fish and chips with a savaloy and a few pickled eggs



Then made these badboys, rolling in at 800 cals each.



Gonna have some snacks and a weight gainer before bed.

And I know why my weight hasn't gone up last week. I'm losing bodyfat!! :lol:



What I think I'm gonna do is mug the cut off, dump the dbol, add anavar and tren and just keep eating as I am.

Clean eating? Lmao


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

That's the smallest portion of chipshop chips I've ever seen, slacking mate


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

secondhandsoul said:


> That's the smallest portion of chipshop chips I've ever seen, slacking mate


I had a ****ing skin full last night mate, been in bed all day trying not to puke, it's a wonder I got past the mcdonalds lol


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I had a ****ing skin full last night mate, been in bed all day trying not to puke, it's a wonder I got past the mcdonalds lol


When you put it like that, fair play!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

So I'm in week 5 and up 10lb and bodyfat is down, sustanon is fully working now, vaginal annihilation mode is engaged, bodyhair is sky rocketing again and I feel good generally. Almost flipped my lid when I made those burgers and discovered the ketchup was almost empty. I don't get roid rage I get condiment rage. Dbol effects are pretty non existent now which happens at about the 5-6 week mark unfortunately for me. So gonna take a week off orals and reevaluate the situation. The anavar and tren is calling my name from the shelf, but I'm terrified of the tren bringing back my spots!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> because i am doing a heavy 5x5 routine to increase my muscle mass at the mo. so i need to eat in a surplus to gain weight (muslce weight)
> 
> i dont feel i have enough muscle to justify a cut at this stage as i want to get bigger before i get smaller, if that makes sense?
> 
> ...


Was the bf reader on the scales? Don't trust them mate they're rubbish.

From everything I've learned and experienced its so much easier to put on lbm starting from a lower bf%. There are so many more things in your favour, insulin sensitivity being the major one. Anyway this topic feels inappropriate for this thread so I'll end the hijack there.

Tekkers, although I find myself disagreeing with you on a number of things I must admit I find your thread entertaining.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Was the bf reader on the scales? Don't trust them mate they're rubbish.
> 
> From everything I've learned and experienced its so much easier to put on lbm starting from a lower bf%. There are so many more things in your favour, insulin sensitivity being the major one. Anyway this topic feels inappropriate for this thread so I'll end the hijack there.
> 
> Tekkers, although I find myself disagreeing with you on a number of things I must admit I find your thread entertaining.


Feel free to share said disagreements


----------



## danbird (Mar 3, 2013)

looking huge, hope you end up being strict on your cut, will turn out great


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I'm in brother! Good luck an all that


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Feel free to share said disagreements


Diet (yes, even a bulking diet), drinking on cycle, length of cycles, length of pct's, number of cycles in such a short period of time. A lot of stuff I suppose. If I'm honest I think there are ways to achieve equal or even better gains in a more optimal and healthy way.

This originally put me off this thread but despite all of those reservations I've still found it entertaining.

None of this is meant in a malicious or inflammatory way, just letting you know where I disagree as asked. I am aware a lot of these disagreements won't necessarily be supported on these boards


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Diet (yes, even a bulking diet), drinking on cycle, length of cycles, length of pct's, number of cycles in such a short period of time. A lot of stuff I suppose. If I'm honest I think there are ways to achieve equal or even better gains in a more optimal and healthy way.
> 
> This originally put me off this thread but despite all of those reservations I've still found it entertaining.
> 
> None of this is meant in a malicious or inflammatory way, just letting you know where I disagree as asked. I am aware a lot of these disagreements won't necessarily be supported on these boards


Haha, those are very fair points my friend!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Traps of peace


----------



## SierraAlpha (Jul 4, 2012)

How did I miss this? In! Be good to see how it pans out mate


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Diet (yes, even a bulking diet), drinking on cycle, length of cycles, length of pct's, number of cycles in such a short period of time. A lot of stuff I suppose. If I'm honest I think there are ways to achieve equal or even better gains in a more optimal and healthy way.
> 
> This originally put me off this thread but despite all of those reservations I've still found it entertaining.
> 
> None of this is meant in a malicious or inflammatory way, just letting you know where I disagree as asked. I am aware a lot of these disagreements won't necessarily be supported on these boards


I have to be honest, I agree with you

Based on personal experience pic below is me eating the way tekkers is and slowly growing, verses eating a conventional bb diet and slowly growing.. For me at least, it's worth the small amount of agg for doing it conventionally.



I also agree on the health front, although that said... We all risk our health in one way or another, I personally think if you can justify what your doing to yourself, then ultimately that's all that's going to matter...

To be fair, tekkers is enjoying himself, getting bigger, achieving his goal... Fair play I say


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

ditz said:


> I have to be honest, I agree with you
> 
> Based on personal experience pic below is me eating the way tekkers is and slowly growing, verses eating a conventional bb diet and slowly growing.. For me at least, it's worth the small amount of agg for doing it conventionally.
> 
> ...


Absolutely, it's not a judgement against tekkers he's a grown man (and growing!) but I know that if I was just starting out and saw this thread then I'd be thinking all I need to get hyooge is a KFC and some dbol!

Like I said I am enjoying the thread and tekkers has said his goal isn't to get completely shredded so fair play, we all have different goals. Just feel like we need some sort of disclaimer for newbs


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

I imagine tekkers as this


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Absolutely, it's not a judgement against tekkers he's a grown man (and growing!) but I know that if I was just starting out and saw this thread then I'd be thinking all I need to get hyooge is a KFC and some dbol!
> 
> Like I said I am enjoying the thread and tekkers has said his goal isn't to get completely shredded so fair play, we all have different goals. Just feel like we need some sort of disclaimer for newbs


I do actually fairly often say "I don't advise this to others". Lol. But ppl are gonna do what they gonna do.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Haunt updated in a few days, weighed in on Monday, another 2lb up for the week. After watching Boston lloyds new video I kinda wanna jump back on 1.2g of test a week and add deca and tren in at 600mg a pop and carry on from my last cycle, but I'm not going to. I'm being a good boy. But this time round I'm certainly eating the food for it


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Just had weigh in after a rather poor chest day. I'm fatiguing fast lately. Few good sets then I turn to jelly. For the past week iv failed epicly on my diet, not eating what I would call "enough" in the slightest, but jumped on the scales and surprisingly up another few lb, bringing me to 193lb. Just 7lb away from my all time 200lb goal   fookin well happy!! So that's just a smidgin under a stone of weight so far since I started the cycle which im very happy with considering it's such a small amount of gear compared to what I used last time. I am to be 200lb in 3-4 weeks tops. Gonna add in the orals again next week, then when everything starts slowing down I'll be saying hello mr tren.v

Came out the gym looking tonk.. went into Asda for some chicken and saw a few ppl I know and there like 'wow youv packed it on'


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Just had weigh in after a rather poor chest day. I'm fatiguing fast lately. Few good sets then I turn to jelly. For the past week iv failed epicly on my diet, not eating what I would call "enough" in the slightest, but jumped on the scales and surprisingly up another few lb, bringing me to 193lb. Just 7lb away from my all time 200lb goal   fookin well happy!! So that's just a smidgin under a stone of weight so far since I started the cycle which im very happy with considering it's such a small amount of gear compared to what I used last time. I am to be 200lb in 3-4 weeks tops. Gonna add in the orals again next week, then when everything starts slowing down I'll be saying hello mr tren.v
> 
> Came out the gym looking tonk.. went into Asda for some chicken and saw a few ppl I know and there like 'wow youv packed it on'


Keep it up tekker! Xx


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Some of today's foods. Pre workout I had this



Post workout I had this


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Some of today's foods. Pre workout I had this
> 
> View attachment 131337
> 
> ...


Envy your diet mate!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

Whats your current height and weight in stone, just curious


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

What do you generally have for breakfast tekkers?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

gummyp said:


> What do you generally have for breakfast tekkers?


i have 1 of 3 things for breakfast. a big fry up, 2 cheeseburgers with egg and cress sarnies, or my new favourite, a pile of bacon sandwitches with lashings of cream cheese in em


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

tkd67 said:


> Whats your current height and weight in stone, just curious


almost at 14 stone mate, about 5 foot 10, and im still getting into my 32 inch waist trousers (i wont lie though its getting a bit tight now lol)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tekkers ... I read tren..... I'm sure u said never tren!!! Never!! What changed?


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Tekkers ... I read tren..... I'm sure u said never tren!!! Never!! What changed?


it happens to everyone in the end, there's no point trying to fight it 

good progress anyway tekkers, how long you staying on for this time round mate ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> almost at 14 stone mate, about 5 foot 10, and im still getting into my 32 inch waist trousers (i wont lie though its getting a bit tight now lol)


Ah, thought you were 5 10' or so, due to waiting for that 200lb weight. Ive actually stalled at 101kg , this is due because ive no appetite and no food half the time to eat..My highest weight was 16.5 st felt really slugish, also had this notion that size equalled strength, load of bollocks, there smaller blokes in the gym who are stronger..


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Wish I could eat like you I really do. I just get fat as fook!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I always though you were a lot taller than me mate, from your pics and size you look a lot bigger/taller (I'm just under 5ft10 and 15st in my avi)


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Tekkers ... I read tren..... I'm sure u said never tren!!! Never!! What changed?


i trenned hard on my last cycle, started it at about week 12, went right in with 2ml of bsi tren extreme (600mg pw). loved it. didnt like the bacne it gave me though. gonna keep it low dose this time now though, 500mg per week or so


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

RACK said:


> I always though you were a lot taller than me mate, from your pics and size you look a lot bigger/taller (I'm just under 5ft10 and 15st in my avi)


na mate im only little framed, so i carry the weight well :


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

I look forward to seeing the cut lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> it happens to everyone in the end, there's no point trying to fight it
> 
> good progress anyway tekkers, how long you staying on for this time round mate ?


not sure yet mate, probably until i start getting ill again or stop gaining.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

RACK said:


> I always though you were a lot taller than me mate, from your pics and size you look a lot bigger/taller (I'm *just under 5ft10* and 15st in my avi)


You mean 5ft9 then :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Paz1982 said:


> You mean 5ft9 then :lol:


I stretch to 5ft 9and half........ you need to stretch when getting measured for the classics hahaha


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

That guy is giving you **** on youtube again, check out his progress video. His diet must be worse than yours.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> That guy is giving you **** on youtube again, check out his progress video. His diet must be worse than yours.


Lmao I know mate, I'm half way through making a video response to him, gonna tear him apart. He talks so much bollox. Apparently if you use morebthan 10-20mg of dbol and 300mg of test then the gear is bunk? His knowledge is outstanding


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Lmao I know mate, I'm half way through making a video response to him, gonna tear him apart. He talks so much bollox. Apparently if you use morebthan 10-20mg of dbol and 300mg of test then the gear is bunk? His knowledge is outstanding


Who is this?


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Lmao I know mate, I'm half way through making a video response to him, gonna tear him apart. He talks so much bollox. Apparently if you use morebthan 10-20mg of dbol and 300mg of test then the gear is bunk? His knowledge is outstanding


U got the link for it ?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

gummyp said:


> Who is this?





Paz1982 said:


> U got the link for it ?







Check out his "beautiful" Mrs on his other videos.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Check out his "beautiful" Mrs on his other videos.


The bloke sounds a right cvnt to be honest, and the most almighty preacher of bro science I've ever seen. He looks to me that he hasn't been cycling for 10 weeks let alone 10 years


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Lmao I know mate, I'm half way through making a video response to him, gonna tear him apart. He talks so much bollox. Apparently if you use morebthan 10-20mg of dbol and 300mg of test then the gear is bunk? His knowledge is outstanding


I dunno why he's got it in for you. He says 300mg of test is enough but 200mg is a TRT dose.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> The bloke sounds a right cvnt to be honest, and the most almighty preacher of bro science I've ever seen. He looks to me that he hasn't been cycling for 10 weeks let alone 10 years


Check out his progress video. He just got a fat gut. His back is wide and arms got bigger but his diet must suck.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Check out his "beautiful" Mrs on his other videos.


LOL at this clown, who does he think he is..ice cream fitness with that 'let me give you a bicep shot' what a cnut


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> LOL at this clown, who does he think he is..ice cream fitness with that 'let me give you a bicep shot' what a cnut


If I'd been cycling for 10 years and had biceps like that I'd probably look at giving up or trying 25mg dbol for 5 weeks


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Check out his "beautiful" Mrs on his other videos.


Pass the bucket tekkers


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Who's going to take advice about steroids, from someone who doesn't even look like they lift??


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Lmao I know mate, I'm half way through making a video response to him, gonna tear him apart.


I got your back Tekkers, he's just a sh1te bucket...


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Who's going to take advice about steroids, from someone who doesn't even look like they lift??


We don't listen to you mate


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> We don't listen to you mate


Pot, kettle, black..


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> LOL at this clown, who does he think he is..ice cream fitness with that 'let me give you a bicep shot' what a cnut


ive just bin doing a bit of trolling on that video, winding him up a bit :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Lmao I know mate, I'm half way through making a video response to him, gonna tear him apart. He talks so much bollox. Apparently if you use morebthan 10-20mg of dbol and 300mg of test then the gear is bunk? His knowledge is outstanding


Haha go on lad! Rip him to shreds!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Check out his "beautiful" Mrs on his other videos.


his mates a 300ib pro watch out :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow he's in bad shape to be talking bolloxks


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

We need him on here lads.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Paz1982 said:


> The bloke sounds a right cvnt to be honest, and the most almighty preacher of bro science I've ever seen. He looks to me that he hasn't been cycling for 10 weeks let alone 10 years


Cycling for 10 years?? Yeh cycling all his muscle away on his push bike by the look of things! If I walked past him on the street I wouldn't even think he trained :lol:


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

need2bodybuild said:


> Cycling for 10 years?? Yeh cycling all his muscle away on his push bike by the look of things! If I walked past him on the street I wouldn't even think he trained :lol:


ive just been winding him up on there, the bloke thinks hes the almighty one because he apparently has a 300lb pro amateur mate :lol:


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Paz1982 said:


> ive just been winding him up on there, the bloke thinks hes the almighty one because he apparently has a 300lb pro amateur mate :lol:


Unbelievable! You do get some proper herberts making vids these days! I still can't get my head around the fact the guy has done gear :confused1:


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

need2bodybuild said:


> Unbelievable! You do get some proper herberts making vids these days! I still can't get my head around the fact the guy has done gear :confused1:


I know and the thing that's the most unbelievable part is his 300lb mate only uses 20-30mg dbol for 3-4 weeks and hes meant to be a pro bb, his mate must be a genetic freak or a liar :lol:


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Paz1982 said:


> I know and the thing that's the most unbelievable part is his 300lb mate only uses 20-30mg dbol for 3-4 weeks and hes meant to be a pro bb, his mate must be a genetic freak or a liar :lol:


Oh he does does he! What a lucky guy he must be..


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2013)

wouldn't say he trains at all


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> We need him on here lads.


he'd be banned by milky before the day was out :lol:


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> wouldn't say he trains at all


ive just been looking at what this guy has been up to on youtube and he made a comment on a bostin loyd video saying he looked fat and bloated with a drug body, how fcuking dare he :lol: if you don't know who bostin loyd is heres a pic-


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> ive just been looking at what this guy has been up to on youtube and he made a comment on a bostin loyd video saying he looked fat and bloated with a drug body, how fcuking dare he :lol: if you don't know who bostin loyd is heres a pic-
> 
> View attachment 132047


I know Bostin, been watching his videos.

Don't know what the bloke is seeing but Bostin for some one who is like 21 looks awesome!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> he'd be banned by milky before the day was out :lol:


We need to see his diet lol


----------



## DaveW3000 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hows the cycle goin Tekkers?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

DaveW3000 said:


> Hows the cycle goin Tekkers?


Going ok mate, started cutting yesterday. Low carb


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Going ok mate, started cutting yesterday. Low carb


enjoy teeheeheeheee

:death:


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Going ok mate, started cutting yesterday. Low carb


Stinger.

Let's see your low carb meals


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

cant imagine you on a cut the amount of **** you eat gonna have to put before/after pics up what you cuttin on ?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

stevieboy100 said:


> cant imagine you on a cut the amount of **** you eat gonna have to put before/after pics up what you cuttin on ?


Rabbit food


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Rabbit food


Clunge more like, I expect mate!! :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Clunge more like, I expect mate!! :lol:


I must admit I had a mouthful of that last night


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

mongy poppin in hi .... lol


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't think 800mg test and 100mg var is necessary on your cut mate, think you could bring it down considerably if all your looking to do is preserve LBM during a calorie deficit. Just my opinion though.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

TJ_ said:


> I don't think 800mg test and 100mg var is necessary on your cut mate, think you could bring it down considerably if all your looking to do is preserve LBM during a calorie deficit. Just my opinion though.


I'm currently running just 500mg sust atm but thinking of increasing it and then add in the var as from tomorrow


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

gummyp said:


> Stinger.
> 
> Let's see your low carb meals


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> View attachment 132716
> 
> 
> View attachment 132717


Is that bacon and butter? ffs man haha. And I don't think you should increase the test bro, your not gonna build size during a deficit, I'd defo chuck the var in though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2013)

smoked haddock


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

pugster said:


> smoked haddock


I meant butter on the haddock and bacon on the chicken mate haha


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Today's food:
> 
> Started off with scrambled eggs, 100g bacon, toast and a pepperami.
> 
> ...


Rice and chicken in red wine gravy...come on don't lie to us, that's another Chinese

Boiled rice and sweet n sour chicken..


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

TJ_ said:


> I meant butter on the haddock and bacon on the chicken mate haha


What's wrong with butter and bacon? I'm cutting carbs not fat


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Had your cholesterol checked lately? srs.


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> What's wrong with butter and bacon? I'm cutting carbs not fat


there's a difference between good fats and bad fats bro lol


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

TJ_ said:


> there's a difference between good fats and bad fats bro lol


What's wrong with butter and bacon?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

gummyp said:


> What's wrong with butter and bacon?


Indeed. Saturated fats = good


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

gummyp said:


> What's wrong with butter and bacon?


I don't think there's anything particularly wrong with bacon although I'd personally use an alternative white meat like turkey or chicken, or atleast opt for bacon medalions but butter? Come on man, commercial butters are around 80% fat and not healthy fats either. I'm just giving my advise boys, take it or leave it, makes no odds to me.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

TJ_ said:


> I don't think there's anything particularly wrong with bacon although I'd personally use an alternative white meat like turkey or chicken, or atleast opt for bacon medalions but butter? Come on man, commercial butters are around 80% fat and not healthy fats either. I'm just giving my advise boys, take it or leave it, makes no odds to me.


The foundation's of this nation were built on butter and white bread and bacon  there's no way I'd ever give these up, nor anything else that I like. The fumes we breath everyday (that Includes my tobacco lol) and the stresses of day to day life are far more harmful to us than butter imo. And I get plenty of healthy fats, I drown my salad in evoo


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Also on that note I'm giving up cutting, back to bulk. I got hungry and had a fish and chip sarnie :lol:

Not in the right mindset for cutting atm I dont think


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

you should put up another video tekkers aimed at that bollocksack who was having a go show far far you have come on


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Also on that note I'm giving up cutting, back to bulk. I got hungry and had a fish and chip sarnie :lol:
> 
> Not in the right mindset for cutting atm I dont think


Good effort mate, you lasted a day more than I do


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

stevieboy100 said:


> you should put up another video tekkers aimed at that bollocksack who was having a go show far far you have come on


I have mate iv just gotta put it together and edit it.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I couldn't cut without bacon.

Bacon and eggs is my staple cutting meal.

Butter makes eggs amazing. Or shall I say more amazing


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

So after gains pretty much coming to a standstill at 193lb I decided to get back on the trebolona. Jabbed 400mg of fusion pharma tren e yesterday. By the evening flu symptoms had started. And now 24 hours later I'm in bed absolutely dying yet again. I'm sick if this ****. All I wanna do is jab a moderate amount of gear tl make some more gains. I didn't know tren made test flu!!!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Such a shame mate, have a day under the duvet, watch some films and rest!

Maybe get some 'I'm poorly' head off the mrs.. :lol:


----------



## danbird (Mar 3, 2013)

Some updates would be good


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

danbird said:


> Some updates would be good


He's at Reading festival #nostalker


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ok so update. the last 3 weeks iv completely bolloxed up, between too many partys, illness, being to hot in the gym to train hard enough, flu and pip from that tren jab and whatever other excuse i can think of... havnt really made any progress. Today i went to tesco and spent £210 of meat and carbs. spent the last 4 hours making up batches of chicken and lamb curry, pre made 8 massive home made burgers, bought a new deep fat fryer and george forman grill, and tomorrow im gonna give deca another go. used it for a few weeks before but it blew may face up so i dropped it before i really saw any benefit, im a fat bloated cvnt now anyway so who gives a toss. bank holiday is out of the way so the drinking is being put aside for a while. looking to increase my doses somewhat so i can get some mad growth, thinking 800mg-1g of test and 600mg deca, and an oral, but which oral. dbol doesnt really do an aweful lot for me anymore it seems, anadrol is shiit and winny will draw the water out of me which i dont want while bulking. I REALLY wanna use my anavar but i cant help but feel my first time with var is gonna be wasted if using it with deca as im not gonna see the great visual effects that i would see at a lower bf after a cut. will probs just run dbol again but at a higher dose. maybe 120mg ed. ill decide tomorrow. Im also gonna get up to the top floor of the house and set up my squat rack again so i can do bench press as my regular gym doesnt even have one.

Gonna start aiming for 6-7000 calories per day and incorperate more powerlifting type training. @ewen any advise with that would be great  Gawn find me some MASSTHETICS and get passed this fooking platue. also considering GH but not really sure, i could budget for 5ui per day but is it really gonna do much? im wanting the health benefits from it aswell as the growth potential. ahh i dunno


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

On my phone its a sea of text will read on pc tomorrow and see what's what .


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> ok so update. the last 3 weeks iv completely bolloxed up, between too many partys, illness, being to hot in the gym to train hard enough, flu and pip from that tren jab and whatever other excuse i can think of... havnt really made any progress. Today i went to tesco and spent £210 of meat and carbs. spent the last 4 hours making up batches of chicken and lamb curry, pre made 8 massive home made burgers, bought a new deep fat fryer and george forman grill, and tomorrow im gonna give deca another go. used it for a few weeks before but it blew may face up so i dropped it before i really saw any benefit, im a fat bloated cvnt now anyway so who gives a toss. bank holiday is out of the way so the drinking is being put aside for a while. looking to increase my doses somewhat so i can get some mad growth, thinking 800mg-1g of test and 600mg deca, and an oral, but which oral. dbol doesnt really do an aweful lot for me anymore it seems, anadrol is shiit and winny will draw the water out of me which i dont want while bulking. I REALLY wanna use my anavar but i cant help but feel my first time with var is gonna be wasted if using it with deca as im not gonna see the great visual effects that i would see at a lower bf after a cut. will probs just run dbol again but at a higher dose. maybe 120mg ed. ill decide tomorrow. Im also gonna get up to the top floor of the house and set up my squat rack again so i can do bench press as my regular gym doesnt even have one.
> 
> Gonna start aiming for 6-7000 calories per day and incorperate more powerlifting type training. @ewen any advise with that would be great  Gawn find me some MASSTHETICS and get passed this fooking platue. also considering GH but not really sure, i could budget for 5ui per day but is it really gonna do much? im wanting the health benefits from it aswell as the growth potential. ahh i dunno


New to this site and enjoyed reading this Tekkers!

Where in saarf east are you?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

zillionvill876 said:


> New to this site and enjoyed reading this Tekkers!
> 
> Where in saarf east are you?


thanet mate, margate area


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> thanet mate, margate area


Cool. Know it well bud. Often there with work. is there a good gym there?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

zillionvill876 said:


> Cool. Know it well bud. Often there with work. is there a good gym there?


nope not really haha. theres DW fitness or whatever it is but its 15 minutes on the bus from here and full of bicep boys so cant be ****d with all that. i mostly go to a little leasure centre thats 2 minutes from my house, no bench nor rack though so iv got my own squat rack, smith machine and olympic bars at home.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> nope not really haha. theres DW fitness or whatever it is but its 15 minutes on the bus from here and full of bicep boys so cant be ****d with all that. i mostly go to a little leasure centre thats 2 minutes from my house, no bench nor rack though so iv got my own squat rack, smith machine and olympic bars at home.


Haha ok.

Got a business trip there in a few weeks- hoped you could recommend somewhere.

Was going to private message you but it won't let me ?!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> nope not really haha. theres DW fitness or whatever it is but its 15 minutes on the bus from here and full of bicep boys so cant be ****d with all that. i mostly go to a little leasure centre thats 2 minutes from my house, no bench nor rack though so iv got my own squat rack, smith machine and olympic bars at home.


Just seen I can't private message straight away.

Maybe see you in Thanet when I'm there


----------



## wikidme (Apr 26, 2013)

I started 3iu GH recently and I have to say I think its worth it.

I noticed better overall health on it, and I also felt it helped a bit with leaness.

btw last time I pinned 500mg tren e I had the most brutal insomnia and barely didnt sleep for a week. im using alpha pharma parabolin now and so far its going well, 2 amps per week and no sides.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

@IGotTekkers Empty your inbox lad!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> @IGotTekkers Empty your inbox lad!


Just did mate


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Finding quality HGH is a **** take. Maybe try peptides? Cheaper but same effect.


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> nope not really haha. theres DW fitness or whatever it is but its 15 minutes on the bus from here and full of bicep boys so cant be ****d with all that. i mostly go to a little leasure centre thats 2 minutes from my house, no bench nor rack though so iv got my own squat rack, smith machine and olympic bars at home.


If you've got a squat rack, olympic bars (and im guessing weights!) then why do you need the leisure centre mate?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Cactus87 said:


> If you've got a squat rack, olympic bars (and im guessing weights!) then why do you need the leisure centre mate?


Because dont have dumbells, shoulder press machine, preacher machine, nor fit gash bouncing on a treadmill infront of me


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Because dont have dumbells, shoulder press machine, preacher machine, nor fit gash bouncing on a treadmill infront of me


I disagreed with everything up until the last part :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

So im day 4 of triumph labs anavar 100mg per day, this **** is awesome, smashed last nights shoulder workout, and woke up thismorning muscles full and pumped. Excited to see how it is in a week or 2 combined with the tren.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> So im day 4 of triumph labs anavar 100mg per day, this **** is awesome, smashed last nights shoulder workout, and woke up thismorning muscles full and pumped. Excited to see how it is in a week or 2 combined with the tren.


I love the stuff mate, might never come off :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I love the stuff mate, might never come off :lol:


Haha would be an expensive cruise


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Im capping some of my own anavar next week cant wait to use that lol! Pure **** mofoosss!


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> So im day 4 of triumph labs anavar 100mg per day, this **** is awesome, smashed last nights shoulder workout, and woke up thismorning muscles full and pumped. Excited to see how it is in a week or 2 combined with the tren.


It's definitely good stuff this Triumph var. Strength is as good as on winstrol, with none of the sides I normally get with winstrol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2013)

I've not seen this Triumph stuff anywhere.

Not heard anything but rave reviews!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I've not seen this Triumph stuff anywhere.
> 
> Not heard anything but rave reviews!


their stuff is bangin mate, iv used their dbol loads, wouldnt use anything else now tbh.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Up 2lb since monday :beer:


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Because dont have dumbells, shoulder press machine, preacher machine, nor fit gash bouncing on a treadmill infront of me


oly db handles and fcuk load of 5kg plates.

Can buy sets of handles and 5kg plates for like £180 on ebay, makes 2 55kg db's.

I've got them pretty decent tbh


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> oly db handles and fcuk load of 5kg plates.
> 
> Can buy sets of handles and 5kg plates for like £180 on ebay, makes 2 55kg db's.
> 
> I've got them pretty decent tbh


Even so id still use the **** gym, gets me out of the house for 45 minutes lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Even so id still use the **** gym, gets me out of the house for 45 minutes lol


Fair enough, surely you have out grown the equipment though?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2013)

also when is this video response getting done!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Fair enough, surely you have out grown the equipment though?


Lol yeah mate outgrew it last year haha. I just use all the machines one handed and stack dumbells ontop of the weight stacks :thumbup1:

and i decided not to upload the video response, one of my subbers found his account on the topix forum, should see the bull**** he wrote on there, flamed left right and centre so he is clearly just an absolute bellend, so he doesnt even deserve the publicity of me making him a video lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Lol yeah mate outgrew it last year haha. I just use all the machines one handed and stack dumbells ontop of the weight stacks :thumbup1:
> 
> and i decided not to upload the video response, one of my subbers found his account on the topix forum, should see the bull**** he wrote on there, flamed left right and centre so he is clearly just an absolute bellend, so he doesnt even deserve the publicity of me making him a video lol


Fair play lad.

Was secretly excited to see you going sick at him aha


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Fair play lad.
> 
> Was secretly excited to see you going sick at him aha


I kept it pretty calm, used science to do the talking, but science would just be wasted on him.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> I kept it pretty calm, used science to do the talking, but science would just be wasted on him.


End of the day, he looks like sh1t mate


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

FVCKING CAT'S EATING MY CHICKEN :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

So end of my first week on anavar, 3lb up from last monday. Feeling good. And took a little snap today too


----------



## DaveW3000 (Mar 25, 2013)

How's it going Tekkers???


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Watched your hcg vid yesterday, 1ml water with 5000iu hcg, inject 20iu when mixed, easy :thumbup1: Cheers for that


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Watched your hcg vid yesterday, 1ml water with 5000iu hcg, inject 20iu when mixed, easy :thumbup1: Cheers for that


The 2 mark on the barrel would be 1000iu when 1ml is mixed with 5000iu just incase there was any confusion


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

DaveW3000 said:


> How's it going Tekkers???


Up and down mate. Been on about 14 weeks now i think. Last 5 weeks iv platued big time. I added tren and masteron to my test and bumped calories and although my shape changed a little i wasnt seem to be getting any bigger or heavier. So i dropped the tren and mast, upped the test to 1000mg per week and added deca at 600mg per week and after this weekend ill be back on dbol at 100mg ed and run it through winter. Also gonna add hgh. Calories are 6000 per day which still doesnt seem to be enough even though im still only 195 ****ing lb!!! Takes the ****ing ****. I shot from 150 to 195 and then just stopped, upped my calories by about 1000 ed and still not much happening. Hopefully with the training volume increased when the deca kicks in ill be moving again.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Up and down mate. Been on about 14 weeks now i think. Last 5 weeks iv platued big time. I added tren and masteron to my test and bumped calories and although my shape changed a little i wasnt seem to be getting any bigger or heavier. So i dropped the tren and mast, upped the test to 1000mg per week and added deca at 600mg per week and after this weekend ill be back on dbol at 100mg ed and run it through winter. Also gonna add hgh. Calories are 6000 per day which still doesnt seem to be enough even though im still only 195 ****ing lb!!! Takes the ****ing ****. I shot from 150 to 195 and then just stopped, upped my calories by about 1000 ed and still not much happening. Hopefully with the training volume increased when the deca kicks in ill be moving again.


Peanut butter on toast, Bagels, monstrous portions of porridge, 1litre shakes of whole milk mixed with weight gainer powder, Eat 1kg of white rice a day? Look at High calorie dense foods mate. Foods you don't eat you may just need to include, How are you getting your 6000kcals? what's your current diet consisting of/looking like bro?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Youngstarz said:


> Peanut butter on toast, Bagels, monstrous portions of porridge, 1litre shakes of whole milk mixed with weight gainer powder, Eat 1kg of white rice a day? Look at High calorie dense foods mate. Foods you don't eat you may just need to include, How are you getting your 6000kcals? what's your current diet consisting of/looking like bro?


Lol i certainly know how to eat mate. Its the volume of food im struggling with. I cant stant shakes, peanut butter is like eating sand, porridge is for bears and poor people lol.

Here some meal eaxamples of recent days..

4 fat sausages, 4 bacon, 4 hash browns, beans, 2 eggs, half tin of beans, 4 slices of toast, fried mushrooms, pint of orange.

extra large mixed kebab (lamb doner, lamb shish, chicken shish) pitta bread, cheesey chips, 2 cans of coke.

large fried rice, quarter roast duck, 8 bbq ribs, 5 chicken balls, lemon chicken, bag of prawn crackers.

2 chicken breast in cream and cheese sauce, 6 hash browns, whole stick of garlic bread, 4 slices of bread and butter, bottle of lucosade

and inbetween those loads of milk, lucozades, pepperami, crisps, pot noodles and rustlers burgers.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2013)

taking bets now on how long for heart attack 

fair play tho to sticking to what you said you would do , it will be interesting to see the end results.


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

haha nice mate, loving it

just out of curiousity, have you had your HDL/LDL checked? I would love to see that


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Lol i certainly know how to eat mate. Its the volume of food im struggling with. I cant stant shakes, peanut butter is like eating sand, porridge is for bears and poor people lol.
> 
> Here some meal eaxamples of recent days..
> 
> ...


Yeah you certainly know how to eat mate you got that right :lol: But I get you about it's the volume of the food your eating. and mate you know what I really can't stand or stomach many shakes meself but I swear by the weight gainer Critical Mass I know your not big on supps at all mate but 1 shake a day provides me with

Kcal 928

Protein 52g

Carbs 155g

Fat 11g

Fibre 5g

Sodium 0.5g

And it states to have between 1 - 3 shakes a day so multiply that ^^ by 3 and that's quiet a intake just from shakes alone. easily best weight gainer on market and a rich blend as well. as for peanut butter on warm toast mate I don't know how anyone couldn't like it it's delicious mmm... Porridge for poor people? bears? your missing out bro :lol: well actually your not you live the life with a diet like that mg: but hey each to their own :whistling: I knew you didn't give a .... but mate I'd clean that up you know tbh! your actually ruthless lmao 'aint no bulk like a tekkers bulk' ahahahaaa sick guy


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2013)

porridge is great stuff  , i add 1 chopped banana , tablespoon peanut butter , table spoon ground flax seed some golden syrup and a few raisins , cook and let it go cold , it sets like jelly and is like a pudding for breakfast. 

*not so keen on peanut butter on toast tho , last time i tried it i looked like a dog chewing a toffee


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

pugster said:


> taking bets now on how long for heart attack
> 
> fair play tho to sticking to what you said you would do , *it will be interesting to see the end results.*


Be interested to see his cholesterol results!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

pugster said:


> porridge is great stuff  , i add 1 chopped banana , tablespoon peanut butter , table spoon ground flax seed some golden syrup and a few raisins , cook and let it go cold , it sets like jelly and is like a pudding for breakfast.
> 
> *not so keen on peanut butter on toast tho , last time i tried it i looked like a dog chewing a toffee


Porridge with a scoop of chocolate protein powder is nice I mix it with Maximuscle Promax goes a treat  but yeah It's a task to eat it I don't like PB on me teeth at all good source of Fat and for macro's though...


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

i would seriously think about supplementing an otc statin.. mild dose.. You can buy a low dose (10 mg) of simvastatin otc, there is going to be lots of trans fat in that food


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm sure Ct fletcher had a similar diet once.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

dbaird said:


> i would seriously think about supplementing an otc statin.. mild dose.. You can buy a low dose (10 mg) of simvastatin otc, there is going to be lots of trans fat in that food


Whats a statin? Does it take the bad stuff out of the food?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Prince Adam said:


> I'm sure Ct fletcher had a similar diet once.


Exactly and look how hench he is :thumb:


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

@IGotTekkers

100mg dbol per day ?  LOL is that a recommended dose?

You wouldn't suggest that for a beginner - me ?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

SCOOT123 said:


> @IGotTekkers
> 
> 100mg dbol per day ?  LOL is that a recommended dose?
> 
> You wouldn't suggest that for a beginner - me ?


Lol no. Dont follow iether my steroid use nor my diet approach


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Tekkers your famous bro!

A pic of you popped up on a ABC news story abcnews.go.com/WNT/t/video/lure-speed-strength-illegal-steroids-overseas-20465512


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

DazUKM said:


> Tekkers your famous bro!
> 
> A pic of you popped up on a ABC news story abcnews.go.com/WNT/t/video/lure-speed-strength-illegal-steroids-overseas-20465512
> 
> View attachment 137782


Looks like a fat Justin Bieber


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Looks like a fat Justin Bieber


Fat olly murs pmsl!! Love ya really dan


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Tekkers isn't a teen!! It's lies all lies


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Up and down mate. Been on about 14 weeks now i think. Last 5 weeks iv platued big time. I added tren and masteron to my test and bumped calories and although my shape changed a little i wasnt seem to be getting any bigger or heavier. So i dropped the tren and mast, upped the test to 1000mg per week and added deca at 600mg per week and after this weekend ill be back on dbol at 100mg ed and run it through winter. Also gonna add hgh. Calories are 6000 per day which still doesnt seem to be enough even though im still only 195 ****ing lb!!! Takes the ****ing ****. I shot from 150 to 195 and then just stopped, upped my calories by about 1000 ed and still not much happening. Hopefully with the training volume increased when the deca kicks in ill be moving again.


Tek - how did you get on with the Keifei gear? do you rate it? are you still using it? ......is it worth trying?!

cheers


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

so what you weighing in now if you are still alive and have not had a coronary


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

DazUKM said:


> Tekkers your famous bro!
> 
> A pic of you popped up on a ABC news story abcnews.go.com/WNT/t/video/lure-speed-strength-illegal-steroids-overseas-20465512
> 
> View attachment 137782


 hahahaha no fookin way. they could have atleast shown a more recent screenshot lmao



R0BLET said:


> Looks like a fat Justin Bieber


cvnt!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

DazUKM said:


> Tekkers your famous bro!
> 
> A pic of you popped up on a ABC news story abcnews.go.com/WNT/t/video/lure-speed-strength-illegal-steroids-overseas-20465512
> 
> View attachment 137782





Sambuca said:


> so what you weighing in now if you are still alive and have not had a coronary


Swapped my cycle round now, test 800mg, deca 600mg dbol 120mg per day (just to see what the crack is, iv even stopped drinking to warrant it) weight finaly increasing again now. Im about the 14 stone mark now. Up 50lb in the last 12 months.


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

@IGotTekkers you said you changed test but what lab and is it better than keifei? How much protein do you get a day? I know you said you do what you feel on the day but can you please give us a week of what your workout routine would look like? Exercises, reps, sets etc

Good luck bro


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

nlr said:


> @IGotTekkers you said you changed test but what lab and is it better than keifei? How much protein do you get a day? I know you said you do what you feel on the day but can you please give us a week of what your workout routine would look like? Exercises, reps, sets etc
> 
> Good luck bro


i try different labs all the time dude, im currently using SG Pharma t400 and deca 300, its really nice gear and im finaly gaining again. I dont count my macros bro only overall calories but at a guess i probably get 200-250g protein per day,i have high fats and high carbs.

training changes every week so i really cant lay out a routine


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Just finished reading through your journal mate an I couldn't be more jealous of your diet! Think I've put on a few pounds just looking at your meal pics lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Swapped my cycle round now, test 800mg, deca 600mg dbol 120mg per day (just to see what the crack is, iv even stopped drinking to warrant it) weight finaly increasing again now. Im about the 14 stone mark now. *Up 50lb in the last 12 months*.


That's almost 1lb a week you fat cnut! I call bs or water!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> That's almost 1lb a week you fat cnut! I call bs or water!


10lbs muscle 10lbs water 30lbs fat, it's not that unbelievable


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2013)

how much longer are you going to maintain this diet? , btw spotted you in mcdonalds a few weeks ago


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> 10lbs muscle 10lbs water 30lbs fat, it's not that unbelievable


So almost 1lb of muscle a month!?!?!?! Think it is :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> So almost 1lb of muscle a month!?!?!?! Think it is :lol:


Do u think a lb of muscle a month is unachievable? Genuine question?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Do u think a lb of muscle a month is unachievable? Genuine question?


Defo, last time I recorded points in my life it was 11lb in 8 months, and lower bodyfat so overall more


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i think 1lb of muscle a month can be done .


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

How long have you ran high doses for tekkers?my 50p if u want it.

If for a long time think about a 6 week cruise

When you come back of the cruise, do a low test high deca cycle + EQ, then drop the deca and add in high test, high masteron

High androgen start, then finish with High anabolics, don't make your receptors fight for the drugs

Use the dbol pre workout only 100mg dbol pre WO is fine, this will keep ur appetite sharp! And you can use it for longer as not as toxic as throughout the day, ED


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Do u think a lb of muscle a month is unachievable? Genuine question?


I think it depends what level you are at, for a newbie I think this would be very possible especially with gear and a good diet.

For me I would be fcking over the moon if I was putting on a pound a month of pure muscle! Its not unachievable but for average joe that has been training a while and using gear for a while I think its a bit ott.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> I think it depends what level you are at, for a newbie I think this would be very possible especially with gear and a good diet.
> 
> For me I would be fcking over the moon if I was putting on a pound a month of pure muscle! Its not unachievable but for average joe that has been training a while and using gear for a while I think its a bit ott.


Sort ya diet out ya fat cvnt then you'd be able to see the 1lb of muscle your puttig on underneath that bast4rd pizza lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

1lb a month even on gear?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> Sort ya diet out ya fat cvnt then you'd be able to see the 1lb of muscle your puttig on underneath that bast4rd pizza lol


Hahaha my diet is sorted, yesterdays 12 slices of pizza was works fault not mine!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> That's almost 1lb a week you fat cnut! I call bs or water!





Fatstuff said:


> 10lbs muscle 10lbs water 30lbs fat, it's not that unbelievable





pugster said:


> how much longer are you going to maintain this diet? , btw spotted you in mcdonalds a few weeks ago


Yeah i guess its just 30lb of fat


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

not looking bad at all there tekkers. still your diet is questionable lol and i only say that over concern on the effects it may have on your health.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> That's almost 1lb a week you fat cnut! I call bs or water!





Fatstuff said:


> 10lbs muscle 10lbs water 30lbs fat, it's not that unbelievable





pugster said:


> how much longer are you going to maintain this diet? , btw spotted you in mcdonalds a few weeks ago





marknorthumbria said:


> How long have you ran high doses for tekkers?my 50p if u want it.
> 
> If for a long time think about a 6 week cruise
> 
> ...


Been on for about 4 months i think mate so will be hopping off soon


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah i guess its just 30lb of fat


Yep.....fat and hair by the looks of it, are they supposed to be abs? Im not sure what im supposed to be seeing :lol:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Been on for about 4 months i think mate so will be hopping off soon


4 months of high androgens I guarantee your body will be absolutely fried mate, drop to a cruise dose, the sooner you do the sooner you can make gains again.

Maybe strip a little chub of in the cruise(nothing mental) , this will honestly prime the body for the next blast


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah i guess its just 30lb of fat


Ive got that sofa


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> 4 months of high androgens I guarantee your body will be absolutely fried mate, drop to a cruise dose, the sooner you do the sooner you can make gains again.
> 
> Maybe strip a little chub of in the cruise(nothing mental) , this will honestly prime the body for the next blast


I am gonna have to pick yours and bad alans brains on my next blast. i have done the opposite of what you both suggest haha


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Yep.....fat and hair by the looks of it, are they supposed to be abs? Im not sure what im supposed to be seeing :lol:


Thats a side effect of being a real man im afraid, i stopped chasing the twink look a few years back 

and thats more ab than iv had at any point since last oct, so fat loss has occured with my 50lb gains, not fat increases 

but i do appologise that my gains have not been enough for all you guys, and that im not stage ready :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Thats a side effect of being a real man im afraid, i stopped chasing the twink look a few years back
> 
> and thats more ab than iv had at any point since last oct, so fat loss has occured with my 50lb gains, not fat increases
> 
> but i do *appologise that my gains have not been enough for all you guys, and that im not stage ready* :whistling:


This was your saving grace, do try to improve in future fat boy


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Do u think a lb of muscle a month is unachievable? Genuine question?





marknorthumbria said:


> Defo, last time I recorded points in my life it was 11lb in 8 months, and lower bodyfat so overall more


I think its more than possible tbh. Newbie gains and also first few cycles and then when you finally stop being a pussy and add tren. I'd say 2lb gains a month are more than possible too tbh.


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

You can gain 0.5lbs a week naturally and this has been documented so I don't know where you guys get your numbers from

"On average, a natural male doing everything right will be doing very well to gain 1/2 of pound muscle per week. A female might gain half that or about 1/2 pound muscle every 2 weeks.

Let's put that in perspective: over a full year of training, assuming the trainee is doing everything right, that's 26 pounds of the good stuff for men (13 pounds for women). Which, if you think about it, actually isn't that awful. It's simply awful compared to what people think they are going to get based on the false promises in the magazines (or the claims of drug using bodybuilders)."

"Let me reiterate: the average male trainee is doing well to gain about 1/2 pound muscle per week, 2 pounds per month or about 24-26 pounds per year. I'd note that that will generally only happen in the first year of training and things slow down after that. A female may be gaining about half that much, 1 pound per month of actual muscle tissue or 10-12 pounds per year. I know it sucks but that's reality."

- Lyle Mcdonald


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

nlr said:


> You can gain 0.5lbs a week naturally and this has been documented so I don't know where you guys get your numbers from
> 
> "On average, a natural male doing everything right will be doing very well to gain 1/2 of pound muscle per week. A female might gain half that or about 1/2 pound muscle every 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


For the first year sure, after that its a different ballgame. I was gaining 1lb per week no problem on gear, then it stopped, more gear and more food im only gaining about 1lb a month now, and my diet and training is by no means lacking.


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> For the first year sure, after that its a different ballgame. I was gaining 1lb per week no problem on gear, then it stopped, more gear and more food im only gaining about 1lb a month now, and my diet and training is by no means lacking.


How did he do this under 12 months? He's a lot bigger than most gear users on here that been using for 2+ years?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

nlr said:


> How did he do this under 12 months?


Synthol, slin and HGH.... I speak to the dude every now and again he's funny


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

1lb of muscle a week is unrealistic IMO even in a beginner.

1lb of muscle a month is more realistic, obviously reducing after the first year. Gains are not linear or you would be looking at gaining 120lbs+ of muscle over 10 years. A genetically gifted individual with top notch nutrition/drugs/training protocol may come close to this (I'm thinking Ronnie Coleman here). But I think people in general underestimate how dramatic a difference even a couple of lbs of pure muscle can make to a physique.

Plus you must take into consideration not only muscle/fat gain but also glycogen and water and even organ growth and bone density when looking at the highest level. I think Phil Heaths jaw and Neanderthal brow add a couple of lbs alone lol


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> 1lb of muscle a week is unrealistic IMO even in a beginner.
> 
> 1lb of muscle a month is more realistic, obviously reducing after the first year. Gains are not linear or you would be looking at gaining 120lbs+ of muscle over 10 years. A genetically gifted individual with top notch nutrition/drugs/training protocol may come close to this (I'm thinking Ronnie Coleman here). But I think people in general underestimate how dramatic a difference even a couple of lbs of Pirelli muscle can make to a physique.
> 
> Plus you must take into consideration not only muscle/fat gain but also glycogen and water.


I'm 6 years training and currently gaining is say 2lb to be conservative a month of LBM and have for probably two consecutive years since I knuckled down

If food is right, AAS is right

I don't see why it has to slow down because of '1 year'


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> Synthol, slin and HGH.... I speak to the dude every now and again he's funny


He said he went up to 200lbs with just gear then added the rest to break through


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

nlr said:


> He said he went up to 200lbs with just gear then added the rest to break through


He's been smashing all sorts of gear continuously from the age where I was probably still scared of girls and playing world of Warcraft. And has v good genetics.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> He's been smashing all sorts of gear continuously from the age where I was probably still scared of girls and playing world of Warcraft. And has v good genetics.


At work and the vid is blocked, who're we talking about?


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> At work and the vid is blocked, who're we talking about?


Bostin "Big Daddy B" Loyd.

For the record I like him, dangerous ideas but no BS


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

mills91 said:


> Bostin "Big Daddy B" Loyd.
> 
> For the record I like him, dangerous ideas but no BS


There not that crazy dosages tbf, members on here use more lol


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> There not that crazy dosages tbf, members on here use more lol


Just the amount of compounds + Slin + HGH + Peps + T3 etc, rather than dosage that I find mad. How does the lad afford all that!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> Synthol, slin and HGH.... I speak to the dude every now and again he's funny


He posts in my fb group every now and again. Hes a good dude.

@nlr his dad was a bodybuilder, he wasnt training for 1 year for that transformation, he was already pretty big but high bf and he had been training quiteva few years. He also had a coach etc and slin and hgh and synthol and high amounts of gear.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

How's the lifting, cycle and diet going mate?


----------

